# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  3500 Russian Words

## tdcinprc

I found this over at snowbaby.org.  Been looking for something like it, it's the 3500 most common words in Russian... 
Russian-English vocabulary: 3500 Russian words
телесный      physical      adj
изысканный      delicate      adj
молчаливый      silent      adj
свободны      free      adj
молодо      young      adj
связанный      related      adj
далёки      far      adj
дальни      far      adj
темный      dark      adj
свято      holy      adj
мокрый      wet      adj
двойно      double      adj
теперешний      present      adj
священный      holy      adj
текущи      current      adj
двояки      double      adj
модный      fashionable      adj
пугающий      frightening      adj
твёрды      firm      adj
публичны      public      adj
похожи      alike      adj
могущественный      powerful      adj
действительный      actual      adj
грубый      rough      adj
грандиозны      grand      adj
грациозный      graceful      adj
пустынный      desert      adj
тихий      still, calm      adj
мужской      male      adj
поспешный      hasty      adj
пустой      empty      adj
мудрый      wise      adj
громкий      loud      adj
свирепый      fierce      adj
мощный      powerful      adj
действенный      effective      adj
тесный      close      adj
постепенный      gradual      adj
изящный      delicate      adj
грустный      sad      adj
грязный      dirty      adj
моральный      moral      adj
пурпурный      purple      adj
терпеливый      patient      adj
теплый      warm      adj
довольный      pleased      adj
длинный      long      adj
сухой      dry      adj
суровый      severe      adj
коричневый      brown      adj
известный      familiar      adj
сумасшедший      mad      adj
добрый      kind      adj
метрический      metric      adj
правильный      proper      adj
прямоугольный      square      adj
стыдящийся      ashamed      adj
почтительный      respectful      adj
правовой      legal      adj
правый      right      adj
секретный      secret      adj
местный      local      adj
практический      practical      adj
мертвый      dead      adj
сексуальный      sexual      adj
практичный      practical      adj
долгий      long      adj
почетный      honourable      adj
многообещающий      hopeful      adj
деликатный      delicate      adj
тайный      secret      adj
мнимый      imaginary      adj
таинственный      mysterious      adj
северный      north      adj
мировой      world      adj
мирный      peaceful      adj
деревянный      wooden      adj
сырой      raw      adj
десятичный      decimal      adj
меньший      less      adj
почтенный      honourable      adj
счастливый      fortunate      adj
дешевый      cheap      adj
минеральный      mineral      adj
деятельный      active      adj
сходный      similar      adj
дикий      wild      adj
милый      dear      adj
комнатный      indoor      adj
подобный      like      adj
подходящий      proper      adj
ужасный      frightening      adj
подчиненный      subject      adj
удовлетворительный      satisfactory      adj
удобный      comfortable      adj
удачный      successful      adj
угрюмый      sour      adj
поздний      late      adj
высокий      tall      adj
уверенный      sure, certain      adj
узкий      narrow      adj
высший      top      adj
уважительный      respectful      adj
наихудший      worst      adj
наименьший      least      adj
гадкий      nasty      adj
показательный      representative      adj
тяжелый      hard      adj
покорный      obedient      adj
тщательный      thorough      adj
инфекционный      infectious      adj
универсальный      universal      adj
гладкий      plain      adj
вредный      harmful      adj
упругий      elastic      adj
насильный      violent      adj
подающий надежды      hopeful      adj
подвластный      subject      adj
всемирный      world      adj
всеобщий      universal      adj
искусственный      artificial      adj
искусный      skilful      adj
умный      clever      adj
надежный      safe      adj
умиротворённый      peaceful      adj
вспыльчивый      hasty      adj
умелый      skilful      adj
наружный      outer      adj
искренний      sincere      adj
подлежащий      subject      adj
подлый      mean      adj
уличный      street      adj
горный      mountain      adj
помешанный      mad      adj
иной      different      adj
голубой      blue      adj
голый      bare      adj
мягкий      soft      adj
гордый      proud      adj
популярный      popular      adj
точный      exact      adj
горизонтальный      level      adj
свежий      fresh      adj
торжественный      solemn      adj
голодный      hungry      adj
мучительный      painful      adj
горький      bitter      adj
горячий      hot      adj
тонкий      thin      adj
томимый жаждой      thirsty      adj
светлый      light      adj
толстый      fat      adj
готовый      ready      adj
последний      last      adj
глубокий      deep      adj
послушный      obedient      adj
генеральный      general      adj
полезный      useful      adj
интернациональный      international      adj
главный      central      adj
интересный      interesting      adj
тупой      stupid      adj
политический      political      adj
пьяный      drunk      adj
полный      complete      adj
тугой      tight      adj
превосходный      excellent      adj
глупый      silly      adj
трусливый      coward      adj
трудный      difficult      adj
половой      sexual      adj
комфортабельный      comfortable      adj
полый      hollow      adj
годный      good      adj
иностранный      foreign      adj
напряженный      tense      adj
задний      back      adj
составной      compound      adj
ледяной      icy      adj
причудливый      fancy      adj
лёгкий      slight      adj
легальный      legal      adj
загорелый      brown      adj
соответствующий      suitable      adj
сообразительный      clever      adj
левый      left      adj
приятный      pleasant      adj
соленый      salt      adj
синий      blue      adj
ласковый      tender      adj
опрятный      neat, tidy      adj
сознающий      conscious      adj
сознательный      conscious      adj
соединенный      joint      adj
согласный      consonant      adj
современный      modern      adj
краткий      short      adj
законный      legal      adj
зеленый      green      adj
заброшенный      desert      adj
жирный      fat      adj
сплошной      continuous      adj
липкий      sticky      adj
красный      red      adj
забавный      amusing      adj
пристыженный      ashamed      adj
присутствующий      present      adj
присущий      proper      adj
злой      evil      adj
заботливый      careful      adj
прихотливый      fancy      adj
законченный      complete      adj
специальный      special      adj
злобный      wicked      adj
спелый      ripe      adj
ленивый      lazy      adj
зависимый      dependent      adj
завистливый      jealous      adj
зависящий      dependent      adj
сочувственный      sympathetic      adj
сладкий      sweet      adj
прохладный      cool      adj
простой      plain      adj
заразительный      infectious      adj
заразный      infectious      adj
крутой      steep      adj
сложный      compound      adj
слепой      blind      adj
заслуживающий      worth      adj
следующий      next      adj
противный      ugly      adj
славный      nice      adj
скользкий      slippery      adj
круговой      circular      adj
слабый      slight      adj
скучный      dull      adj
круглый      circular, round      adj
заурядный      ordinary      adj
противоположный      opposite      adj
захватывающий      exciting      adj
скорый      rapid      adj
кроткий      gentle      adj
занятый      busy      adj
спокойный      peaceful      adj
совершенный      perfect      adj
закрытый      close      adj
собственный      own      adj
здравомыслящий      sensible      adj
крепкий      strong, firm      adj
заметный      sensible      adj
здоровый      healthy      adj
прочный      strong      adj
занятой      busy      adj
продолжающийся      continuous      adj
защитный      protective      adj
смуглый      brown      adj
западный      west      adj
смешной      funny      adj
кричащий      loud      adj
прозрачный      clear      adj
смелый      daring      adj
запоздалый      late      adj
промышленный      industrial      adj
социальный      social      adj
любящий      fond      adj
древний      ancient      adj
другой      another      adj
дружелюбный      friendly      adj
дружеский      friendly      adj
стойкий      firm      adj
прежний      former      adj
серебряный      silver      adj
прекрасный      fair      adj
маленький      small, little      adj
лютый      fierce      adj
любой      any      adj
корректный      correct      adj
стеклянный      glass      adj
зрелый      ripe      adj
преступный      criminal      adj
любимый      favourite      adj
серый      grey      adj
единственный      only      adj
едкий      acid      adj
любезный      kind      adj
ежегодный      yearly      adj
медленный      slow      adj
строгий      severe      adj
страшный      terrible      adj
домашний      home      adj
странный      singular      adj
дорогой      expensive, dear      adj
дорогостоящий      expensive      adj
международный      international      adj
досадный      sad      adj
преданный      faithful      adj
королевский      royal      adj
медицинский      medical      adj
ежемесячный      monthly      adj
стоящий (от слова стоимость)      worth      adj
прямой      straight      adj
достойный      worthy      adj
короткий      short      adj
сердитый      angry      adj
предохранительный      protective      adj
представительный      representative      adj
драгоценный      precious      adj
ежедневный      daily      adj
пригодный      useful      adj
крайний      extreme      adj
железный      iron      adj
желтый      yellow      adj
справедливый      fair      adj
ложный      FALSE      adj
красивый      fair, beautiful      adj
женский      female      adj
знатный      noble      adj
жесткий      severe      adj
жестокий      cruel      adj
личный      personal, private      adj
привычный      habitual      adj
живой      alive      adj
способный      able      adj
приемлемый      acceptable      adj
знаменитый      famous      adj
жидкий      liquid      adj
знакомый      familiar      adj
жизненный      live      adj
сильный      strong      adj
симпатичный      sympathetic      adj
жаждущий      eager      adj
еженедельный      weekly      adj
ежечасный      hourly      adj
серьезный      serious      adj
старый      old      adj
лучший (самый лучший)      best      adj
старомодный      old-fashioned      adj
лучший (лучший по сравнению с другим)      better      adj
стандартный      standard      adj
стальной      steel      adj
золотой      gold      adj
коммунальный      public      adj
стабильный      steady      adj
прошлый      past      adj
значительный      important      adj
срочный      urgent      adj
привлекательный      attractive      adj
средний      average      adj
желанный      welcome      adj
желательный      desirable      adj
близкий      close      adj
официальный      formal      adj
отчетливый      sharp      adj
неприятный      nasty      adj
плодородный      rich      adj
виноватый      guilty      adj
неприличный      dirty      adj
виновный      guilty      adj
хороший      good      adj
храбрый      brave      adj
хорошенький      pretty      adj
обширный      broad      adj
непрерывный      continuous      adj
ближний      near      adj
ближайший      next      adj
блестящий      splendid      adj
холодный      cold      adj
обратный      back      adj
большой      grand      adj
очевидный      plain      adj
охотно готовый      willing      adj
болезненный      painful      adj
боковой      side      adj
бодрый      cheerful      adj
взрывчатый      explosive      adj
худший      worse      adj
холостой      single      adj
богатый      rich      adj
широкий      wide      adj
нервозный      nervous      adj
худой      thin      adj
нервный      nervous      adj
внешний      outer      adj
необычный      singular      adj
благодарный      grateful      adj
необходимый      necessary      adj
отсутствующий      absent      adj
внезапный      sudden      adj
относительный      relative      adj
открытый      open      adj
химический      chemical      adj
благоприятный      favourable      adj
обыкновенный      common      adj
обычный      common      adj
решительный      determined      adj
внимательный      careful      adj
внутренний      inner      adj
необработанный      raw      adj
непарный      odd      adj
шерстяной      woollen      adj
бледный      pale      adj
разнообразный      various      adj
влажный      wet      adj
неправильный      wrong      adj
непосредственный      direct      adj
неподвижный      still      adj
неотёсанный      rude      adj
реальный      real      adj
кислый      acid      adj
общественный      public      adj
общий      common      adj
благородный      noble      adj
благоразумный      reasonable      adj
передний      forward      adj
нужный      necessary      adj
разный      different      adj
плавный      smooth      adj
черный      black      adj
вероятный      probable      adj
вертикальный      upright      adj
рождённый      born      adj
верхний      top      adj
верный      correct      adj
роскошный      rich      adj
честный      straight      adj
новый      new      adj
разреженный      rare      adj
весёлый      merry      adj
быстрый      fast      adj
великодушный      generous      adj
нравственный      moral      adj
вежливый      polite      adj
какой угодно      whichever      adj
частый      frequent      adj
розовый      pink, rose      adj
частный      private      adj
великий      grand      adj
великолепный      splendid      adj
родственный      related      adj
важный      solemn      adj
печальный      sad      adj
персональный      personal      adj
человеческий      human      adj
спящий      asleep      adj
бывший      former      adj
нечетный      odd      adj
ранний      early      adj
центральный      central      adj
карманный      pocket      adj
пластический      plastic      adj
неяркий      soft      adj
ценный      valuable      adj
взволнованный      excited      adj
обнаженный      bare      adj
клейкий      sticky      adj
неуклюжий      awkward      adj
ощутимый      sensible      adj
ошибочный      FALSE      adj
целый      whole      adj
взрослый      adult      adj
бесчувственный      senseless      adj
низкий      low      adj
разумный      reasonable      adj
каждый      each      adj
обеспокоенный      anxious      adj
будущий      future      adj
чистый      pure      adj
чрезвычайный      extreme      adj
нижний      bottom      adj
широкораспространенный      widespread      adj
обидный      offensive      adj
чувствительный      sensitive      adj
параллельный      parallel      adj
чуждый      strange      adj
капитальный      capital      adj
актриса      actress      adj
острый      pointed      adj
яркий      bright      adj
волшебный      magic      adj
физический      physical      adj
активный      active      adj
осторожный      careful      adj
ровный      plain      adj
редкий      rare      adj
воображаемый      imaginary      adj
особый      particular      adj
эффективный      effective      adj
радостный      glad      adj
фешенебельный      fashionable      adj
квадратный      square      adj
волнующий      exciting      adj
небрежный      careless      adj
негибкий      stiff      adj
однородный      uniform      adj
невежливый      rude      adj
отважный      daring      adj
наступательный      offensive      adj
регулярный      regular      adj
особенный      special      adj
эластичный      elastic      adj
аккуратный      tidy      adj
волосатый      hairy      adj
успешный      successful      adj
опасный      dangerous      adj
устойчивый      steady      adj
оскорбительный      offensive      adj
воспаленный      sore      adj
устоявшийся      steady      adj
резкий      sharp      adj
фальшивый      false      adj
английский      English      adj
научный      scientific      adj
настоящий      real      adj
религиозный      religious      adj
натянутый      stiff      adj
восточный      east      adj
испуганный      afraid      adj
национальный      national      adj
недавний      recent      adj
окостенелый      stiff      adj
описательный      descriptive      adj
побочный      side      adj
равный      equal      adj
южный      south      adj
фантастический      fancy      adj
ядовитый      poisonous      adj
основной      capital      adj
колючий      prickly      adj
юный      young      adj
основательный      thorough      adj
электрический      electric      adj
руководящий      chief      adj
возбуждающий      exciting      adj
щедрый      generous      adj
возбужденный      excited      adj
безопасный      safe      adj
бесполезный      useless      adj
бессмысленный      senseless      adj
неистовый      violent      adj
одинаковый      equal      adj
безобразный      ugly      adj
плоский      plane      adj
незначительный      slight      adj
плотный      tight      adj
нездоровый      ill      adj
белый      white      adj
военный      military      adj
военно-морской      naval      adj
некоторый      some      adj
ответственный      responsible      adj
шумный      loud      adj
комический      humorous      adj
ревнивый      jealous      adj
отдаленный      distant      adj
огромный      great      adj
во множественном числе (грамматическое понятие)      plural      adj
ясный      plain      adj
воинский      military      adj
оранжевый      orange      adj
недвусмысленный      square      adj
бедный      poor      adj
щепетильный      delicate      adj
однообразный      uniform      adj
врачебный      medical      adj
определенный      certain      adj
возможный      possible      adj
отдельный      separate      adj
настоятельный      urgent      adj
плохой      bad      adj
одинокий      alone      adj
бессодержательный      senseless      adj
незакреплённый      loose      adj
безобидный      harmless      adj
нежный      soft      adj
безнадёжный      hopeless      adj
безмолвный      silent      adj
различный      various      adj
формальный      formal      adj
беззаботный      careless      adj
безвредный      harmless      adj
менее      less      adv
в стороне      aside      adv
стоймя      upright      adv
вверх ногами      upside-down      adv
снова      again      adv
как раз      right      adv
кругом      around      adv
вверх дном      upside-down      adv
как-то      somehow      adv
опять      again      adv
прежде      formerly      adv
затем      then      adv
прямо      straight      adv
в сторону      sideways      adv
в сумме      total      adv
достаточно      enough      adv
близко      near      adv
сначала      first      adv
очень      too      adv
больше      more      adv
обратно      back      adv
более      more      adv
совершенно      clean      adv
справедливо      right      adv
прочь      away      adv
совсем      quite      adv
здесь      here      adv
однажды      once      adv
благодаря      owing to      adv
менее всего      least      adv
отдельно      apart      adv
завтра      tomorrow      adv
сперва      first      adv
куда-нибудь      anywhere      adv
слишком      too      adv
скоро      soon      adv
мало      little      adv
заранее      before      adv
едва ли      hardly      adv
скорее      rather      adv
ежедневно      daily      adv
лучше всего      best      adv
касательно      concerning      adv
еще      else      adv
особенно      especially      adv
рано      early      adv
лучше      better      adv
раньше      before      adv
снаружи      out      adv
ясно      plain      adv
много      many      adv
нигде      nowhere      adv
внутрь      in      adv
внутри      in      adv
также      also      adv
внизу      down      adv
многие      many      adv
вниз      down      adv
так      so      adv
только что      just      adv
только      only      adv
после      after      adv
действительно      really      adv
тоже      too      adv
рядом      beside      adv
ниже      under, below, beneath      adv
точно      just      adv
наполовину      half      adv
вскоре      soon      adv
весь      whole      adv
вперед      ahead      adv
никакой      none      adv
впереди      ahead      adv
хорошо      well      adv
никогда      never      adv
сюда      here      adv
несколько      any      adv
теперь      now      adv
вчера      yesterday      adv
потом      after      adv
даже      even      adv
подобно      alike      adv
далее      further      adv
далеко      away      adv
дальше      forward      adv
именно      just      adv
хуже      worse      adv
налево      left      adv
громко      aloud      adv
никуда      nowhere      adv
всюду      around      adv
хуже всего      worst      adv
вместе      altogether      adv
напротив      opposite      adv
меньше      under      adv
исключительно      only      adv
наружу      out      adv
похоже      alike      adv
тогда      then      adv
вслух      aloud      adv
там      there      adv
пешком      on foot      adv
туда      there      adv
возможно      perhaps      adv
наоборот      backwards      adv
высоко      high      adv
вполне      quite      adv
правильно      right      adv
раз      once      adv
вернее      rather      adv
вдали      beyond      adv
начисто      clean      adv
недавно      recently      adv
вокруг      round      adv
выше      up      adv
назад      back      adv
вон      out      adv
довольно      enough      adv
наиболее      most      adv
часто      often      adv
наименее      least      adv
насквозь      through      adv
пока      still      adv
везде      everywhere      adv
как-нибудь      anyhow      adv
нисколько      none      adv
сегодня      today      adv
иначе      else      adv
сегодня вечером      tonight      adv
всегда      always      adv
все еще      still      adv
поперек      across      adv
ничего      nothing      adv
гораздо      far      adv
почти      almost      adv
уже      already      adv
вряд ли      hardly      adv
иногда      sometimes      adv
всего      total      adv
вертикально      upright      adv
позади      after      adv
немного      few      adv
наверх      above      adv
сейчас      now      adv
вероятно      likely      adv
наверху      above      adv
с тех пор/как      since      conj
всякий раз как      whenever      conj
включая      including      conj
или      or      conj
кроме того      besides      conj
пока не      until      conj
тогда      then      conj
однако      though      conj
тогда как      while      conj
нежели      than      conj
кто      who      conj
а      but      conj
так как      as      conj
поэтому      therefore      conj
как только      once      conj
который      that      conj
лучше бы      rather      conj
таким образом      so      conj
чем      than      conj
также не      neither      conj
когда      once      conj
следовательно      therefore      conj
что      that      conj
но      but      conj
хотя      although      conj
и      and      conj
как      as      conj
прежде чем      before      conj
потому что      because      conj
вдоль      along      conj
значит      then      conj
по ту сторону      beyond      id.
на открытом воздухе      outdoors      id.
какой бы ни      whatever      id.
вверх по лестнице      upstairs      id.
друг с другом      together      id.
на расстоянии      beyond      id.
на самом деле      really      id.
прошедшее время от can      could      id.
кто бы ни      whoever      id.
когда бы ни      whenever      id.
не тот      wrong      id.
до свиданья      goodbye      id.
согласная (грамматическое понятие)      consonant      id.
в течение      during      id.
в то время как      as      id.
добро пожаловать      welcome      id.
в том числе      including      id.
в соответствии с      according to      id.
на запад      west      id.
по крайней мере      at least      id.
в таком случае      then      id.
стол в быту      table(???)      id.
каким образом      how      id.
определенный артикль      the      id.
до сих пор      still      id.
тому назад      ago      id.
прошлое время от will      would      id.
тем не менее      yet      id.
неопределенный артикль      indefinite article (i.e.: a)      id.
несчастный случай      accident      id.
за границей      abroad      id.
за последнее время      lately      id.
окончен      over      id.
ни один      none      id.
подготовка к мероприятию      preparation for action(arrangement???)      id.
к западу      west      id.
что бы ни      whatever      id.
спасибо      thank you      id.
ни тот ни другой      neither      id.
настоящее время (грамматическое понятие)      present      id.
прошедшее время от may      might      id.
итак      so      int
конечно      of course      int
прощайте      goodbye      int
ну что ж      well      int
пожалуйста      please      int
комбинация      combination      n.f.
равнина      plain      n.f.
квитанция      ticket      n.f.
команда      command      n.f.
комната      room      n.f.
кровать      bed      n.f.
разновидность      kind      n.f.
система      system      n.f.
молодость      youth      n.f.
кепка      cap      n.f.
келья      cell      n.f.
профессия      profession      n.f.
работа      employment      n.f.
квартира      flat, lodgings      n.f.
корзина      basket      n.f.
пуля      bullet      n.f.
пудра      powder      n.f.
пуговица      button      n.f.
копия      copy      n.f.
кожа человека      skin      n.f.
расселина      crack      n.f.
раса      race      n.f.
кожа (как материал)      leather      n.f.
кошка      cat      n.f.
пружина      spring      n.f.
публика      public      n.f.
клетка      cage      n.f.
красавица      beauty      n.f.
рана      wound      n.f.
рама      frame      n.f.
раковина      shell      n.f.
книга      book      n.f.
разность      difference      n.f.
кость      bone      n.f.
кнопка      button      n.f.
птица      bird      n.f.
коробка      box      n.f.
королева      queen      n.f.
корова      cow      n.f.
пчела      bee      n.f.
кривая      curve      n.f.
процессия      procession      n.f.
резина      rubber      n.f.
радость      joy      n.f.
компания      company      n.f.
кромка      edge      n.f.
колода      block      n.f.
пятка      heel      n.f.
пыль      dust      n.f.
пшеница      wheat      n.f.
ревность      jealousy      n.f.
разница      difference      n.f.
кровь      blood      n.f.
конечность      limb      n.f.
конкуренция      competition      n.f.
расческа      comb      n.f.
красота      beauty      n.f.
пустыня      desert      n.f.
краска      paint      n.f.
контора      office      n.f.
пустая трата      waste      n.f.
коза      goat      n.f.
нация      nation      n.f.
ненависть      hate      n.f.
плоть      flesh      n.f.
площадь      square      n.f.
неделя      week      n.f.
небеса      heaven      n.f.
победа      victory      n.f.
поверхность      surface      n.f.
плоскость      plane      n.f.
наука      science      n.f.
натяжка      stretch      n.f.
натура      nature      n.f.
насыпь      bank      n.f.
погода      weather      n.f.
повозка      cart      n.f.
необходимость      need      n.f.
неожиданность      surprise      n.f.
неправота      wrong      n.f.
плёнка      film      n.f.
плата      pay      n.f.
неудача      failure      n.f.
нефть      oil      n.f.
пластина      plate      n.f.
нитка      thread      n.f.
нога      leg      n.f.
политика      politics      n.f.
попытка      attempt      n.f.
мышца      muscle      n.f.
мышь      mouse      n.f.
мякоть      flesh      n.f.
помощь      help      n.f.
польза      profit      n.f.
поломка      failure      n.f.
половина      half      n.f.
полка      shelf      n.f.
полиция      police      n.f.
награда      reward      n.f.
нагрузка      charge      n.f.
ножка (стола и пр.)      leg      n.f.
надежда      hope      n.f.
наклонность      tendency      n.f.
позиция      position      n.f.
поездка      journey      n.f.
подробность      detail      n.f.
подпись      signature      n.f.
наружность      appearance      n.f.
поддержка      support      n.f.
подготовка      preparation      n.f.
погоня      chase      n.f.
пламя      flame      n.f.
отговорка      excuse      n.f.
папироса      cigarette      n.f.
палка      stick      n.f.
палатка      tent      n.f.
оборона      defence      n.f.
ошибочность      wrong      n.f.
охота      chase      n.f.
общественность      public      n.f.
отрасль      branch      n.f.
отрава      poison      n.f.
обязанность      duty      n.f.
овца      sheep      n.f.
одежда      clothes, clothing, garment      n.f.
память      memory      n.f.
отвага      daring      n.f.
острога      spear      n.f.
остановка      station      n.f.
особа      person      n.f.
основа      base      n.f.
опасность      danger      n.f.
операция      operation      n.f.
осень      autumn      n.f.
организация      organization      n.f.
опора      support      n.f.
оппозиция      opposition      n.f.
перевозка      carriage      n.f.
пища      food      n.f.
печать      print      n.f.
печаль      sorrow      n.f.
петля вязальная      stitch      n.f.
ночь      night      n.f.
песня      song      n.f.
нужда      need      n.f.
персона      person      n.f.
няня      nurse      n.f.
перемена      change      n.f.
передняя сторона      front      n.f.
перебранка      quarrel      n.f.
популярность      popularity      n.f.
пачка      pack      n.f.
обезьяна      monkey      n.f.
обертка      cover      n.f.
обескураженность      discouragement      n.f.
пауза      pause      n.f.
партия      party      n.f.
обида      offence      n.f.
параллель      parallel      n.f.
пара      pair      n.f.
область      area      n.f.
лихорадка      fever      n.f.
привычка      practice      n.f.
ложка      spoon      n.f.
лодыжка      ankle      n.f.
лодка      boat      n.f.
личность      character      n.f.
лицевая сторона      face      n.f.
литература      literature      n.f.
ложь      lie      n.f.
лиса      fox      n.f.
линия      line      n.f.
линейка      ruler      n.f.
природа      nature      n.f.
лента      band      n.f.
лестница      stairs      n.f.
лопасть      blade      n.f.
лопата      spade      n.f.
лошадь      horse      n.f.
лужа      pool      n.f.
прибыль      income      n.f.
луковица      onion      n.f.
луна      moon      n.f.
любезность      grace      n.f.
претензия      claim      n.f.
любовь      love      n.f.
прогулка      walk      n.f.
просьба      request      n.f.
простыня      sheet      n.f.
простуда      cold      n.f.
крыса      rat      n.f.
крыша      roof      n.f.
крышка      cover, lid      n.f.
пропорция      rate      n.f.
промышленность      industry      n.f.
продолжительность      length      n.f.
продажа      sale      n.f.
курица      hen      n.f.
проволока      wire      n.f.
мама      mother      n.f.
провизия      provisions      n.f.
проверка      test      n.f.
кухня      kitchen      n.f.
куча      pile      n.f.
проблема      problem      n.f.
лампа      lamp      n.f.
лань      deer      n.f.
латунь      brass      n.f.
причина      cause      n.f.
прихоть      fancy      n.f.
посылка      parcel      n.f.
мода      style, fashion      n.f.
походка      step      n.f.
похвала      praise      n.f.
молва      fame      n.f.
молитва      prayer      n.f.
потребность      demand      n.f.
молния      lightning      n.f.
молодёжь      youth      n.f.
река      river      n.f.
потеря      waste      n.f.
монета      coin      n.f.
мощность      power      n.f.
модель      model      n.f.
мощь      power, might      n.f.
постель      bed      n.f.
мудрость      wisdom      n.f.
поставка      supply      n.f.
музыка      music      n.f.
мука      torment      n.f.
мука (для выпечки)      flour      n.f.
посещаемость      attendance      n.f.
муха      fly      n.f.
порода      breed      n.f.
мысль      idea, thought      n.f.
практика      practice      n.f.
кисть      brush      n.f.
марка      stamp      n.f.
масса      crowd      n.f.
машина      car      n.f.
меблировка      furniture      n.f.
медицина      medicine      n.f.
медицинская сестра      nurse      n.f.
медь      copper      n.f.
преграда      bar      n.f.
мелочь      small change, (fig.) trifle; (pl.) details      n.f.
мера      measure      n.f.
метка      mark      n.f.
макушка      top      n.f.
правитель      ruler      n.f.
мечта      dream      n.f.
поэма      poem      n.f.
поэзия      poetry      n.f.
миля      mile      n.f.
минута      minute      n.f.
почта      post, mail      n.f.
почесть      honour      n.f.
почва      ground      n.f.
гордость      pride      n.f.
грамматика      grammar      n.f.
толпа      crowd      n.f.
гостиница      hotel      n.f.
торговля      trade      n.f.
торопливость      hurry      n.f.
точка      point      n.f.
трава      grass      n.f.
трапеза      meal      n.f.
ткань      cloth      n.f.
гора      mountain      n.f.
гонка      race      n.f.
трещина      split      n.f.
тройка      three      n.f.
тропинка      path      n.f.
трость      stick      n.f.
группа      group      n.f.
давка      crush      n.f.
тень      shade      n.f.
теплота      warmth      n.f.
могила      grave      n.f.
грязь      soil      n.f.
территория      area      n.f.
грудь      breast      n.f.
голова      head      n.f.
грудная клетка      chest      n.f.
груда      pile      n.f.
тетя      aunt      n.f.
грация      grace      n.f.
тишина      calm      n.f.
граница      border      n.f.
угроза      threat      n.f.
тюрьма      prison      n.f.
газета      newspaper      n.f.
тяжесть      weight      n.f.
вышка      tower      n.f.
убыль      decrease      n.f.
уверенность      confidence      n.f.
высота      height      n.f.
удача      success      n.f.
гайка      nut      n.f.
выплата      payment      n.f.
удочка      rod      n.f.
выгода      profit      n.f.
улица      street      n.f.
улыбка      smile      n.f.
глина      clay      n.f.
труба      pipe      n.f.
труба дымовая      chimney      n.f.
трудность      difficulty      n.f.
глыба      lump      n.f.
глубина      depth      n.f.
глотка      throat      n.f.
гласная (грамматическое понятие)      vowel      n.f.
вспышка      flash      n.f.
глава      head      n.f.
гильза      shell      n.f.
туфля      shoe      n.f.
туча      cloud      n.f.
тьма      dark      n.f.
тенденция      tendency      n.f.
страница      page      n.f.
дуга      arch      n.f.
столица      capital      n.f.
стопа      footstep      n.f.
сторона      side      n.f.
стража      guard      n.f.
страна      country, nation      n.f.
доска      board      n.f.
досада      annoyance      n.f.
дочь      daughter      n.f.
дорожка      track      n.f.
дорога      road      n.f.
долина      valley      n.f.
строка      line      n.f.
структура      structure      n.f.
струя      stream      n.f.
стена      wall      n.f.
губа      lip      n.f.
жажда      thirst      n.f.
станция      station      n.f.
статья      article      n.f.
единица      unit      n.f.
еда      meal      n.f.
дыра      hole      n.f.
струна      string      n.f.
дымка      mist      n.f.
степень      degree      n.f.
душа      soul      n.f.
стирка      wash      n.f.
стоимость      cost      n.f.
девочка      girl      n.f.
деревня      village      n.f.
тайна      secret      n.f.
декларация      declaration      n.f.
талия      waist      n.f.
дедушка      grandfather      n.f.
тарелка      plate      n.f.
девушка      girl      n.f.
телега      cart      n.f.
таблица      table      n.f.
дверь      door      n.f.
тема      subject      n.f.
темнота      dark      n.f.
дата      date      n.f.
дама      lady      n.f.
сумма      sum, total      n.f.
встреча      meeting      n.f.
ступенька      stair      n.f.
ступня      foot      n.f.
догадка      guess      n.f.
судьба      fate      n.f.
сумка      bag      n.f.
суша      land      n.f.
температура      temperature      n.f.
длина      length      n.f.
сущность      substance      n.f.
сцена      scene      n.f.
деятельность      activity      n.f.
деталь      detail      n.f.
стойка      bar      n.f.
больница      hospital      n.f.
шапка      cap      n.f.
бочка      barrel      n.f.
шахта      mine      n.f.
борьба      struggle      n.f.
борода      beard      n.f.
бомба      bomb      n.f.
шерсть      wool      n.f.
боль      ache, pain      n.f.
боязнь      fear      n.f.
шея      neck      n.f.
шина      tire      n.f.
ширина      width      n.f.
широта      width      n.f.
шкала      scale      n.f.
шкура      fur      n.f.
четверть      quarter      n.f.
ваза      bowl      n.f.
челюсть      jaw      n.f.
чернота      black      n.f.
черта      line      n.f.
честность      honesty      n.f.
честь      honour      n.f.
бутылка      bottle      n.f.
школа      school      n.f.
буря      storm      n.f.
бумага      paper      n.f.
булавка      pin      n.f.
буква      letter      n.f.
бровь      eyebrow      n.f.
бригада      team      n.f.
атака      attack      n.f.
щётка      brush      n.f.
банка      can      n.f.
банда      band      n.f.
балка      beam      n.f.
бактерия      bacteria      n.f.
юбка      skirt      n.f.
бабушка      grandmother      n.f.
ассоциация      association      n.f.
башня      tower      n.f.
армия      army      n.f.
арка      arch      n.f.
ягода      berry      n.f.
аппаратура      apparatus      n.f.
ячейка      cell      n.f.
штанина      leg      n.f.
благосклонность      favour      n.f.
шляпа      hat      n.f.
битва      battle      n.f.
шпилька      pin      n.f.
библиотека      library      n.f.
бессмыслица      nonsense      n.f.
штора      blind      n.f.
авария      crash      n.f.
беседа      talk      n.f.
шутка      joke      n.f.
безопасность      safety      n.f.
щека      cheek      n.f.
щель      split      n.f.
вода      water      n.f.
фонарь      lamp      n.f.
форма одежда      uniform      n.f.
возможность      possibility      n.f.
фотография снимок      photograph      n.f.
возвышенность      height      n.f.
фотография услуги/ процесс      photography      n.f.
фраза      phrase      n.f.
хибара      hut      n.f.
форма      shape      n.f.
хижина      hut      n.f.
химия      chemistry      n.f.
ходьба      walk      n.f.
власть      power      n.f.
виновность      guilt      n.f.
вина      fault      n.f.
фантазия      fancy      n.f.
уплата      payment      n.f.
вселенная      universe      n.f.
утка      duck      n.f.
участь      lot      n.f.
фабрика      factory      n.f.
фамилия      name      n.f.
ферма      farm      n.f.
храбрость      courage      n.f.
фея      fairy      n.f.
фигура      figure      n.f.
воля      will      n.f.
фирма      firm      n.f.
волна      wave      n.f.
веревка      string      n.f.
цивилизация      civilization      n.f.
весна      spring      n.f.
цифра      figure      n.f.
вершина      top      n.f.
верховая прогулка      ride      n.f.
вероятность      probability      n.f.
верность      loyalty      n.f.
вера      faith      n.f.
циновка      mat      n.f.
частица      bit      n.f.
часть      part      n.f.
чаша      bowl      n.f.
чашка      cup      n.f.
ванна      bath      n.f.
ценность      value      n.f.
важность      importance      n.f.
вилка      fork      n.f.
видеокамера      camera      n.f.
взрывчатка      explosive      n.f.
цель      aim      n.f.
цена      price      n.f.
вещь      object      n.f.
сталь      steel      n.f.
цепь      chain      n.f.
вечеринка      party      n.f.
церемония      ceremony      n.f.
церковь      church      n.f.
ветвь      branch      n.f.
война      war      n.f.
собственность      property      n.f.
свадьба      wedding, marriage      n.f.
соль      salt      n.f.
канава      ditch      n.f.
сиделка      nurse      n.f.
сила      strength      n.f.
инструкция      instruction      n.f.
камера тюремная      cell      n.f.
совесть      conscience      n.f.
заметка      remark      n.f.
задержка      stop, delay      n.f.
камера (кино/ фото/ видео)      camera      n.f.
симпатия      sympathy      n.f.
змея      snake      n.f.
камень      stone, rock      n.f.
калитка      gate      n.f.
собака      dog      n.f.
злость      spite      n.f.
сеть      net      n.f.
значительность      importance      n.f.
карта      card      n.f.
свинья      pig      n.f.
спинка      back      n.f.
забота      care      n.f.
зола      ash      n.f.
спина      back      n.f.
спешка      hurry      n.f.
роза      rose      n.f.
сигарета      cigarette      n.f.
свеча      candle      n.f.
капля      drop      n.f.
зависть      jealousy      n.f.
ручка (напр.: дверная)      handle      n.f.
индустрия      industry      n.f.
сорочка      shirt      n.f.
слава      fame      n.f.
скала      cliff      n.f.
скатерть      cloth      n.f.
зараза      infection      n.f.
рукоятка      handle      n.f.
зарплата      pay, wages      n.f.
история      history      n.f.
слеза      tear      n.f.
рыба      fish      n.f.
складка      fold      n.f.
служба      service      n.f.
скрытность      secrecy      n.f.
ручка пишущая      pen      n.f.
защита      protection      n.f.
звезда      star      n.f.
скорость      speed      n.f.
скорлупа      shell      n.f.
инфекция      infection      n.f.
занавеска      curtain      n.f.
злоба      spite      n.f.
зима      winter      n.f.
рубашка      shirt      n.f.
смесь      mixture      n.f.
смерть      death      n.f.
систематизация      arrangement      n.f.
запись      record      n.f.
сковородка      pan      n.f.
земля      earth      n.f.
смелость      courage      n.f.
случайность      chance      n.f.
ситуация      situation      n.f.
рука      arm      n.f.
информация      information      n.f.
сестра      sister      n.f.
способность      ability      n.f.
религия      religion      n.f.
секунда      second      n.f.
семья      family      n.f.
жестокость      cruelty      n.f.
связь      relation      n.f.
республика      republic      n.f.
жесть      tin      n.f.
живопись      painting      n.f.
идея      idea      n.f.
секретность      secrecy      n.f.
катушка      roll      n.f.
жидкость      liquid      n.f.
связка      bunch      n.f.
игрушка      toy      n.f.
речь      speech      n.f.
сенсация      sensation      n.f.
жизнь      life      n.f.
ресница      eyelash      n.f.
жара      heat      n.f.
стадия      stage      n.f.
жалоба      complaint      n.f.
ставка      rate      n.f.
изгородь      fence      n.f.
жалость      pity      n.f.
сделка      deal      n.f.
ссора      quarrel      n.f.
реклама      advertisement      n.f.
средняя школа      college      n.f.
кастрюля      pan      n.f.
железная дорога      railway      n.f.
справка      inquiry      n.f.
жена      wife      n.f.
женитьба      marriage      n.f.
справедливость      justice      n.f.
женщина      woman      n.f.
изнанка      back      n.f.
иголка      needle      n.f.
картина      painting      n.f.
картинка      picture      n.f.
зона      belt      n.f.
карточка      card      n.f.
свобода      freedom      n.f.
середина      middle      n.f.
спица      needle      n.f.
картошка      potato      n.f.
забава      amusement      n.f.
игра      game      n.f.
решительность      decision      n.f.
спичка      match      n.f.
внутренности      inwards      n.f.pl.
драгоценности      jewellery      n.f.pl.
развалины      ruins      n.f.pl.
леди      lady      n.f.pl.
новости      news      n.f.pl.
декорации      scenery      n.f.pl.
кишки      bowels      n.f.pl.
руины      ruins      n.f.pl.
человек      person      n.m.
цвет      colour      n.m.
рыбак      fisherman      n.m.
цветок      flower      n.m.
холл      hall      n.m.
чек      cheque      n.m.
песок      sand      n.m.
холм      hill      n.m.
рыболов      fisherman      n.m.
рынок      market      n.m.
холод      cold      n.m.
работодатель      employer      n.m.
хозяин      host      n.m.
плачь      cry      n.m.
цент      cent      n.m.
свинец      lead      n.m.
червяк      worm      n.m.
период      period      n.m.
хлыст      whip      n.m.
перец      pepper      n.m.
цемент      cement      n.m.
ученик      pupil      n.m.
пар      steam      n.m.
священник      priest      n.m.
свет      light      n.m.
пинок      kick      n.m.
час (мера времени)      hour      n.m.
раб      slave      n.m.
самец      male      n.m.
пучок      bunch      n.m.
сверчок      cricket      n.m.
пилот      pilot      n.m.
свист      whistle      n.m.
час      o'clock      n.m.
храм      temple      n.m.
цикл      cycle      n.m.
цилиндр      barrel      n.m.
пункт      point      n.m.
чай      tea      n.m.
сгиб      fold      n.m.
самолет      aircraft      n.m.
свидетель      witness      n.m.
план      plan      n.m.
центр      centre      n.m.
хомут      collar      n.m.
цыпленок      chicken      n.m.
ряд      range      n.m.
сантиметр      centimetre      n.m.
сад      garden      n.m.
пиджак      coat      n.m.
путь      path      n.m.
сахар      sugar      n.m.
рис      rice      n.m.
отдых      rest      n.m.
риск      risk      n.m.
отдел      department      n.m.
шторм      storm      n.m.
шум      noise      n.m.
раскол      split      n.m.
рассудок      reason      n.m.
рисунок      figure      n.m.
щит      shield      n.m.
ответ      answer      n.m.
экзамен      examination      n.m.
экипаж      carriage      n.m.
остров      island      n.m.
этаж      story, floor      n.m.
ров      ditch      n.m.
отец      father      n.m.
штандарт      standard      n.m.
штамп      print      n.m.
отказ      refusal      n.m.
шоколад      chocolate      n.m.
ранг      rank      n.m.
отпечаток      print      n.m.
отпуск      holiday      n.m.
шок      shock      n.m.
оркестр      band      n.m.
олень      deer      n.m.
опыт жизненный      experience      n.m.
результат      effect      n.m.
ящик      box      n.m.
ящик      case      n.m.
орган      organ      n.m.
ярлык      ticket      n.m.
ярд      yard      n.m.
язык (физиологическое понятие)      tongue      n.m.
язык (способ общения)      language      n.m.
орех      nut      n.m.
яд      poison      n.m.
рог      horn      n.m.
ремень      leather      n.m.
ягнёнок      lamb      n.m.
юрист      lawyer      n.m.
осмотр      examination      n.m.
ресторан      restaurant      n.m.
юмор      humour      n.m.
юг      south      n.m.
револьвер      gun      n.m.
эффект      effect      n.m.
ребёнок      child      n.m.
размер      size      n.m.
палец на ноге      toe      n.m.
хлопок      cotton      n.m.
шанс      chance      n.m.
шаг      step      n.m.
параграф      article      n.m.
чужеземец      stranger      n.m.
парк      park      n.m.
руководитель      chief      n.m.
член      limb      n.m.
парламент      parliament      n.m.
чиновник      officer      n.m.
партнер      partner      n.m.
рудник      mine      n.m.
пассажир      passenger      n.m.
чин      rank      n.m.
пациент      patient      n.m.
разговор      conversation      n.m.
пепел      ash      n.m.
рулет      roll      n.m.
рулон      roll      n.m.
руль      wheel      n.m.
ручей      stream      n.m.
перелет      flight      n.m.
чёрт      devil      n.m.
разрыв      burst      n.m.
перерыв      interruption      n.m.
род      sort      n.m.
оттиск      print      n.m.
родитель      parent      n.m.
родственник      relative      n.m.
шкаф      cupboard      n.m.
отчет      report      n.m.
офис      office      n.m.
офицер      officer      n.m.
разум      reason      n.m.
официант      waiter      n.m.
разрез      cut      n.m.
шнур      cord      n.m.
охранник      guard      n.m.
очевидец      witness      n.m.
ошейник      collar      n.m.
шёпот      whisper      n.m.
рок      fate      n.m.
шёлк      silk      n.m.
пакет      packet      n.m.
рост      growth      n.m.
рот      mouth      n.m.
палец      finger      n.m.
состав      compound      n.m.
сок      juice      n.m.
приятель      fellow      n.m.
сон      dream      n.m.
соперник      competitor      n.m.
телефон      telephone      n.m.
поход      march      n.m.
театр      theatre      n.m.
приют      shelter      n.m.
сорт      sort      n.m.
сосед      neighbour      n.m.
танец      dance      n.m.
поцелуй      kiss      n.m.
солдат      soldier      n.m.
талант      gift      n.m.
союз      union      n.m.
специалист      specialist      n.m.
почерк      hand      n.m.
табак      tobacco      n.m.
сюрприз      surprise      n.m.
сыр      cheese      n.m.
сын      son      n.m.
счет      account      n.m.
спирт      spirit      n.m.
прирост      increase      n.m.
проводник      guide      n.m.
порт      port      n.m.
продукт      product      n.m.
смех      laugh      n.m.
смысл      sense      n.m.
снаряд      shell      n.m.
посох      stick      n.m.
титул      title      n.m.
тигр      tiger      n.m.
техник      engineer      n.m.
тест      test      n.m.
снег      snow      n.m.
террор      terror      n.m.
приступ      attack      n.m.
провод      wire      n.m.
посторонний      stranger      n.m.
поступок      action      n.m.
собеседник      companion      n.m.
посыльный      messenger      n.m.
поток      stream      n.m.
совет      advice      n.m.
тент      tent      n.m.
теннис      tennis      n.m.
совет (орган)      council      n.m.
стол (ист.)      throne (hist.)      n.m.
признак      sign      n.m.
способ      way      n.m.
предвестник      messenger      n.m.
сторож      watch      n.m.
предел      limit      n.m.
приезд      arrival      n.m.
предмет      subject      n.m.
приговор      judgement      n.m.
председатель      chairperson      n.m.
представитель      representative      n.m.
стол (письменный/ поверхность стола)      desk      n.m.
президент      president      n.m.
приз      prize      n.m.
стиль      style      n.m.
стержень      rod      n.m.
спутник      companion      n.m.
преступник      criminal      n.m.
стежок      stitch      n.m.
стебель      stem      n.m.
привет      greeting      n.m.
ствол      stem      n.m.
старт      start      n.m.
стандарт      standard      n.m.
стыд      shame      n.m.
сустав      joint      n.m.
суп      soup      n.m.
поэт      poet      n.m.
список      list      n.m.
припадок      attack      n.m.
пояс      belt      n.m.
судья      judge      n.m.
принцип      principle      n.m.
суд      court      n.m.
субъект      subject      n.m.
принц      prince      n.m.
праздник      holiday      n.m.
прибор      apparatus      n.m.
стул      chair      n.m.
стук      knock      n.m.
студень      jelly      n.m.
студент      student      n.m.
спорт      sport      n.m.
пример      example      n.m.
приказ      command      n.m.
страх      fear      n.m.
призыв      call      n.m.
уровень      degree      n.m.
факт      fact      n.m.
стакан      glass      n.m.
повод      cause      n.m.
утюг      iron      n.m.
сигнал      signal      n.m.
утес      cliff      n.m.
успех      success      n.m.
урон      damage      n.m.
урок      lesson      n.m.
урожай      crop      n.m.
подарок      present      n.m.
упрёк      blame      n.m.
ученый      scientist      n.m.
управляющий      manager      n.m.
подбородок      chin      n.m.
упадок      fall      n.m.
университет      university      n.m.
универмаг      store      n.m.
ум      mind      n.m.
укус насекомого      sting      n.m.
укус      bite      n.m.
уклон      slope      n.m.
узор      pattern      n.m.
ужин      supper      n.m.
прямоугольник      square      n.m.
север      north      n.m.
сезон      season      n.m.
хвост      tail      n.m.
секрет      secret      n.m.
характер      character, nature      n.m.
футляр      case      n.m.
фунт стерлингов      pound      n.m.
фрукт      fruit      n.m.
секретарь      secretary      n.m.
фотоаппарат      camera      n.m.
форт      fort      n.m.
фон      background      n.m.
узел      knot      n.m.
флаг      flag      n.m.
финиш      finish      n.m.
фильм      film      n.m.
прыжок      spring      n.m.
прут      rod      n.m.
фермер      farmer      n.m.
повар      cook      n.m.
повелитель      lord      n.m.
фасон      style      n.m.
слон      elephant      n.m.
тур      tour      n.m.
туман      mist      n.m.
след      footstep      n.m.
трус      coward      n.m.
противник      opponent      n.m.
труд      work      n.m.
словарь      dictionary      n.m.
тротуар      footpath      n.m.
проступок      offence      n.m.
трос      rope      n.m.
полюс      pole      n.m.
слуга      servant      n.m.
скот      cattle      n.m.
служащий      clerk      n.m.
треск      crack      n.m.
служитель      servant      n.m.
слух      ear      n.m.
случай      case      n.m.
трап      ladder      n.m.
порез      cut      n.m.
порошок      powder      n.m.
промах      miss      n.m.
топот      stamp      n.m.
процент      per cent      n.m.
проигрыш      loss      n.m.
ужас      terror      n.m.
подъем      rise      n.m.
удар      shock      n.m.
уголь      coal      n.m.
угол      angle      n.m.
позор      shame      n.m.
поиск      search      n.m.
скачок      jump      n.m.
убыток      loss      n.m.
процесс      process      n.m.
склад      store      n.m.
хлеб      loaf      n.m.
проход      passage      n.m.
покой      rest      n.m.
склон      slope      n.m.
пол (в помещении)      floor (of a building)      n.m.
пол (физиологический)      sex      n.m.
полдень      afternoon      n.m.
турист      tourist      n.m.
полёт      flight      n.m.
политик      politician      n.m.
фасад      front      n.m.
крем      cream      n.m.
кофе      coffee      n.m.
газ      gas      n.m.
галстук      tie      n.m.
гараж      garage      n.m.
гвоздь      nail      n.m.
набор      set      n.m.
крест      cross      n.m.
край      side, edge, border      n.m.
гид      guide      n.m.
глагол      verb      n.m.
мяч      ball      n.m.
крестьянин      farmer      n.m.
глоток      swallow      n.m.
глаз      eye      n.m.
котелок      pot      n.m.
задний план      background      n.m.
кот      cat      n.m.
король      king      n.m.
выстрел      shot      n.m.
заказ      order      n.m.
коридор      passage      n.m.
корень      root      n.m.
корабль      ship      n.m.
заказчик      customer      n.m.
выбор      choice      n.m.
завод      plant, factory      n.m.
господин      gentleman      n.m.
госпиталь      hospital      n.m.
музыкант      musician      n.m.
мундир      uniform      n.m.
муравей      ant      n.m.
горшок      pot      n.m.
город      city      n.m.
мускул      muscle      n.m.
мусор      waste      n.m.
горизонт      horizon      n.m.
завиток      curl      n.m.
кругозор      horizon      n.m.
вызов      call      n.m.
круг      circle      n.m.
мысок (ботинка)      toe (of a shoe)      n.m.
голос      voice      n.m.
завтрак      breakfast      n.m.
голод      hunger      n.m.
год      year      n.m.
кролик      rabbit      n.m.
заголовок      title      n.m.
гнев      anger      n.m.
глупец      fool      n.m.
колодец      well      n.m.
запад      west      n.m.
восток      east      n.m.
восторг      delight      n.m.
колледж      college      n.m.
замок      lock      n.m.
замок      castle      n.m.
колокол      bell      n.m.
насос      pump      n.m.
нарыв      boil      n.m.
восход      rise      n.m.
народ      people      n.m.
наркотик      drug      n.m.
зал      hall      n.m.
ком      lump      n.m.
воротник      collar      n.m.
запас      store, supply      n.m.
запах      smell      n.m.
вор      thief      n.m.
запор      lock      n.m.
вопрос      question      n.m.
вопль      cry      n.m.
запрос      inquiry, request      n.m.
начальник      chief      n.m.
заряд      charge, load      n.m.
комфорт      comfort      n.m.
мужчина      man      n.m.
конь      horse      n.m.
концерт      concert      n.m.
контроль      control      n.m.
вход      entrance      n.m.
налог      tax      n.m.
контракт      contract      n.m.
конкурент      competitor      n.m.
конец      end, finish      n.m.
конверт      envelope      n.m.
заключенный      prisoner      n.m.
закон      law      n.m.
законопроект      bill      n.m.
компьютер      computer      n.m.
комплект      set      n.m.
напиток      drink      n.m.
вред      harm      n.m.
компаньон      partner      n.m.
комитет      committee      n.m.
врач      doctor      n.m.
доллар      dollar      n.m.
враг      enemy      n.m.
вояж      voyage      n.m.
лес      forest      n.m.
день рождения      birthday      n.m.
лёд      ice      n.m.
марш      march      n.m.
дядя      uncle      n.m.
мальчик      boy      n.m.
департамент      department      n.m.
дефект      fault      n.m.
мастер      master      n.m.
джентельмен      gentleman      n.m.
любимец      favourite      n.m.
дым      smoke      n.m.
диапазон      range      n.m.
дъявол      devil      n.m.
луч      beam      n.m.
лев      lion      n.m.
лагерь      camp      n.m.
день      day      n.m.
кустарник      bush      n.m.
жар      fever      n.m.
масштаб      scale      n.m.
материал      material      n.m.
куст      bush      n.m.
кусочек      bit      n.m.
кусок      piece      n.m.
лифт      cage, lift, elevator      n.m.
долг      debt      n.m.
доктор      doctor      n.m.
лист (бумаги)      sheet (of paper)      n.m.
дом      home      n.m.
доклад      report      n.m.
дождь      rain      n.m.
лист (растения)      leaf (of a plant)      n.m.
литр      litre      n.m.
договор      contract      n.m.
довод      argument      n.m.
лимит      limit      n.m.
доступ      admittance      n.m.
жезл      rod      n.m.
лоб      forehead      n.m.
доход      income      n.m.
драгоценный камень      jewel      n.m.
локон      curl      n.m.
локоть      elbow      n.m.
дротик      spear      n.m.
друг      friend      n.m.
дурак      fool      n.m.
дух      spirit      n.m.
лук      onion      n.m.
курс      course      n.m.
забор      fence      n.m.
министр      minister      n.m.
гудок      horn      n.m.
мир (спокойное состояние)      peace      n.m.
младенец      baby      n.m.
жребий      lot      n.m.
груз      load      n.m.
мозг      brain      n.m.
грохот      crash      n.m.
гром      thunder      n.m.
журнал      magazine      n.m.
грифель      lead      n.m.
молоток      hammer      n.m.
мир (мироздание)      world      n.m.
крючок      hook      n.m.
момент      minute      n.m.
мост      bridge      n.m.
грамм      gram      n.m.
мотор      engine, motor      n.m.
гражданин      citizen      n.m.
градус      degree      n.m.
заведующий      manager      n.m.
гость      guest      n.m.
муж      husband      n.m.
волшебник      magician      n.m.
культ      worship      n.m.
дворянин      nobleman      n.m.
медведь      bear      n.m.
дворец      palace      n.m.
двор      court      n.m.
мел      chalk      n.m.
двигатель      engine      n.m.
дверной пролет      doorway      n.m.
дар      gift      n.m.
месяц      month      n.m.
металл      metal      n.m.
каблук      heel      n.m.
желудок      stomach      n.m.
крик      shout, cry      n.m.
кубок      bowl      n.m.
метод      method      n.m.
метр      metre      n.m.
мех      fur      n.m.
живот      stomach      n.m.
механизм      machine      n.m.
меч      sword      n.m.
мешок      bag      n.m.
микроскоп      microscope      n.m.
минерал      mineral      n.m.
бег      run      n.m.
карман      pocket      n.m.
ожог      burn      n.m.
вес      weight      n.m.
бассейн      pool      n.m.
верх      top      n.m.
велосипед      cycle      n.m.
клей      glue      n.m.
зов      call      n.m.
век      century      n.m.
картон      cardboard      n.m.
вестибюль      hall      n.m.
зоопарк      zoo      n.m.
источник      origin      n.m.
обман      cheat      n.m.
обманщик      cheat      n.m.
обмен      exchange      n.m.
белок      white      n.m.
бензин      petrol, gasoline      n.m.
берег (обычно/ о реке)      bank      n.m.
клиент      customer      n.m.
вечер      evening      n.m.
взмах      stroke      n.m.
ключ      key      n.m.
вздох      breath      n.m.
вздор      nonsense      n.m.
взгляд      view      n.m.
клюв      beak, bill      n.m.
клуб      club      n.m.
клинок      blade      n.m.
километр      kilometre      n.m.
зуб      tooth      n.m.
ветер      wind      n.m.
клерк      clerk      n.m.
банк      bank      n.m.
источник (родник)      spring      n.m.
океан      ocean      n.m.
обед      dinner      n.m.
барабан      drum      n.m.
квартал      quarter      n.m.
боб      bean      n.m.
брус      bar      n.m.
бросок      throw      n.m.
овощ      vegetable      n.m.
обычай      custom      n.m.
бриллиант      diamond      n.m.
бог      god      n.m.
инженер      engineer      n.m.
квадрат      square      n.m.
квартал города      block      n.m.
кирпич      brick      n.m.
кекс      cake      n.m.
килограмм      kilo, kilogram      n.m.
брат      brother      n.m.
объект      subject      n.m.
брак      marriage      n.m.
кинематограф      cinema      n.m.
ботинок      boot      n.m.
большой палец      thumb      n.m.
инструмент      instrument      n.m.
банан      banana      n.m.
вагон      car      n.m.
класс      class      n.m.
интерес      concern      n.m.
бизнес      business      n.m.
билет      ticket      n.m.
избыток      plenty      n.m.
волос      hair      n.m.
образ      fashion      n.m.
бидон      can      n.m.
иностранец      foreigner      n.m.
образ (жизни/ мысли)      way (of life, thinking)      n.m.
образец      example      n.m.
кислород      oxygen      n.m.
бланк      form      n.m.
изгиб      curve      n.m.
кашель      cough      n.m.
огонь      fire      n.m.
апельсин      orange      n.m.
оппонент      opponent      n.m.
возраст      age      n.m.
взрыв      explosion      n.m.
нейлон      nylon      n.m.
звук      sound      n.m.
алфавит      alphabet      n.m.
недостаток (чего-либо не хватает)      want      n.m.
козёл      goat      n.m.
неприятель      enemy      n.m.
недостаток (плохое качество)      fault      n.m.
калькулятор      calculator      n.m.
арбитр      judge      n.m.
ноль      zero      n.m.
капитал      capital      n.m.
номер      number      n.m.
аргумент      argument      n.m.
нож      knife      n.m.
воздух      air      n.m.
алкоголь      alcohol      n.m.
акт      act      n.m.
возврат      return      n.m.
военный флот      navy      n.m.
ноготь      nail      n.m.
камин      fireplace      n.m.
канат      rope      n.m.
нонсенс      nonsense      n.m.
звонок      ring      n.m.
внешний вид      appearance      n.m.
алмаз      diamond      n.m.
нерв      nerve      n.m.
адрес      address      n.m.
захват      hold      n.m.
вид      view      n.m.
артикль      article      n.m.
итог      total      n.m.
карандаш      pencil      n.m.
капитан      captain      n.m.
носок      sock      n.m.
атом      atom      n.m.
аэропорт      airport      n.m.
базис      base      n.m.
агрегат      unit      n.m.
каравай      loaf      n.m.
визит      visit      n.m.
автомобиль      car      n.m.
знак      sign      n.m.
нос      nose      n.m.
носовой платок      handkerchief      n.m.
автобус      bus      n.m.
адвокат      lawyer      n.m.
вокзал      station      n.m.
вкус      taste      n.m.
кнут      whip      n.m.
князь      prince      n.m.
н

----------


## Darobat

Wow.  Any chance I could get that list in order of frequency?

----------


## kwatts59

I only count 2102 words.  
You are missing 1398 words.   ::

----------


## tdcinprc

Yeah, I wish it was in order of frequency, alas, the order that it's in now is the order that i found it in. 
Unless there's some native speaker out there that wants to give us a hand and go through all 3500 words and think about it and put it in order of frequency for us  ::   I doubt we'll get it ... lol...

----------


## Darobat

> I only count 2102 words.  
> You are missing 1398 words.

 I believe that explains the lone 'n' at the bottom of the post.  Posts can probably only contain so many characters.

----------


## tdcinprc

sorry, didn't notice words were missing...don't be angry *runs away but leaves this behind* 
носик      beak      n.m.
такси      taxi      n.m. sing. and pl.
весы      balance; scales      n.m.pl.
товары      goods      n.m.pl.
дети      children      n.m.pl.
люди      people      n.m.pl.
выборы      election(s)      n.m.pl.
нравы      customs; morals and manners      n.m.pl.
часы карманные или наручные      watches      n.m.pl.
доспехи      armour      n.m.pl.
часы настенные      clock      n.m.pl.
качество      quality      n.n.
столетие      century      n.n.
производство      production      n.n.
пространство      space      n.n.
желе      jelly      n.n.
имя      name      n.n.
давление      pressure      n.n.
рождение      birth      n.n.
животное      animal      n.n.
приложение      enclosure      n.n.
допущение      admission      n.n.
железо      iron      n.n.
лето      summer      n.n.
решение      decision      n.n.
исследование      examination      n.n.
жало      sting      n.n.
дуновение      blow      n.n.
лечение      cure      n.n.
присутствие      attendance      n.n.
лёгкое (часть тела)      lung      n.n.
ружьё      firearm, weapon      n.n.
лезвие      blade      n.n.
стекло      glass      n.n.
причастие (грамматическое понятие)      participle      n.n.
руководство      direction      n.n.
лекарство      drug      n.n.
дыхание      wind      n.n.
желание      desire      n.n.
ругательство      curse      n.n.
родство      relation      n.n.
сравнение      comparison      n.n.
страдание      pain      n.n.
сражение      fight      n.n.
продвижение      advance      n.n.
качание      swing      n.n.
страхование      insurance      n.n.
искусство      art      n.n.
средство      means      n.n.
лидерство      lead      n.n.
испытание      test      n.n.
средство      cure      n.n.
зерно      seed      n.n.
соединение      compound      n.n.
содержимое      contents      n.n.
разрешение      permission      n.n.
содержание      contents      n.n.
путешествие      tour      n.n.
соглашение      agreement      n.n.
зеркало      glass      n.n.
зло      evil      n.n.
пятно      soil      n.n.
здоровье      health      n.n.
разочарование      disappointment      n.n.
здание      house      n.n.
разнообразие      variety      n.n.
событие      event      n.n.
соединение (место соединения)      joint      n.n.
создание      creature      n.n.
разрушение      destruction      n.n.
копье      spear      n.n.
знание      knowledge      n.n.
сокращение      reduction      n.n.
королевство      kingdom      n.n.
солнце      sun      n.n.
сомнение      doubt      n.n.
задание      job      n.n.
прошлое      past      n.n.
сообщение      report      n.n.
запястье      wrist      n.n.
разложение      decay      n.n.
снабжение      provision      n.n.
колесо      wheel      n.n.
различие      difference      n.n.
развлечение      amusement      n.n.
затруднение      difficulty      n.n.
количество      amount, quantity      n.n.
занятие      employment      n.n.
раздражение      annoyance      n.n.
сложение      addition      n.n.
разделение      division      n.n.
слово      word      n.n.
заседание      meeting      n.n.
ранение      wound      n.n.
заявление      declaration      n.n.
колено      knee      n.n.
снижение      reduction      n.n.
замечание      remark      n.n.
звание      degree, rank      n.n.
радио      radio      n.n.
собрание      meeting      n.n.
кольцо      ring      n.n.
равновесие      balance      n.n.
равенство      equality      n.n.
растение      plant      n.n.
промедление      delay      n.n.
изображение      picture      n.n.
заведение      establishment      n.n.
растягивание      stretch      n.n.
изменение      change      n.n.
изделие      product      n.n.
извинение      excuse      n.n.
изобретение      invention      n.n.
крыло      wing      n.n.
расстояние      distance      n.n.
извещение      notice      n.n.
расследование      inquiry      n.n.
завещание      will      n.n.
семя      seed      n.n.
свойство      property      n.n.
изучение      study      n.n.
изящество      grace      n.n.
свидание      appointment      n.n.
проклятие      curse      n.n.
кипение      boil      n.n.
происшествие      accident      n.n.
происхождение      origin      n.n.
спокойствие      calm      n.n.
жилище      lodging      n.n.
кино      cinema      n.n.
золото      gold      n.n.
противопоставление      opposition      n.n.
состояние      state      n.n.
протяжение      stretch      n.n.
зрелище      show      n.n.
соседство      neighbourhood      n.n.
соревнование      competition      n.n.
клеймо      stamp      n.n.
состязание      competition      n.n.
значение      sense      n.n.
сиденье      seat      n.n.
соответствие      accordance      n.n.
сооружение      building      n.n.
животное домашнее      pet      n.n.
произношение      pronunciation      n.n.
зрение      sight      n.n.
расписание      time-table      n.n.
распознавание      recognition      n.n.
сочетание      combination      n.n.
серебро      silver      n.n.
сочувствие      sympathy      n.n.
спасение      escape      n.n.
крушение      crash, ruin, wreck      n.n.
сердце      heart      n.n.
крушение планов      defeat      n.n.
повреждение      damage      n.n.
волшебство      magic      n.n.
побережье      coast      n.n.
вооружение      arms      n.n.
поведение      behaviour      n.n.
начало      start, origin, beginning      n.n.
повиновение      obedience      n.n.
настроение      temper      n.n.
повышение      rise      n.n.
воображение      fancy      n.n.
наслаждение      delight      n.n.
учреждение      establishment      n.n.
насилие      violence      n.n.
население      population      n.n.
учение      study      n.n.
насекомое      insect      n.n.
письмо      letter      n.n.
перо      feather      n.n.
владение      possession      n.n.
влияние      influence      n.n.
пианино      piano      n.n.
пиво      beer      n.n.
вложение      enclosure      n.n.
пирожное      pastry      n.n.
внимание      attention      n.n.
ухо      ear      n.n.
возвращение      return      n.n.
вознаграждение      reward      n.n.
плечо      shoulder      n.n.
неистовство      violence      n.n.
небо      sky      n.n.
восхищение      admiration      n.n.
указание      direction      n.n.
намерение      intention      n.n.
уменьшение      decrease      n.n.
позволение      permission      n.n.
умение      skill      n.n.
улучшение      improvement      n.n.
украшение      decoration      n.n.
наказание      punishment      n.n.
назначение      appointment      n.n.
уничтожение      destruction      n.n.
узнавание      recognition      n.n.
поклонение      worship      n.n.
название      name      n.n.
удовольствие      pleasure      n.n.
удовлетворение      satisfaction      n.n.
направление      course      n.n.
подразделение      unit      n.n.
утро      morning      n.n.
утешение      comfort      n.n.
утверждение (напр.: в должности)      approval      n.n.
подобие      similarity      n.n.
наречие      adverb      n.n.
колебание      swing      n.n.
усовершенствование      improvement      n.n.
вино      wine      n.n.
условие      condition      n.n.
усилие      effort      n.n.
время (в общеупотребительном смысле)      time      n.n.
время (грамматическое понятие)      tense      n.n.
упражнение      practice      n.n.
упоминание      mention      n.n.
блюдце      dish      n.n.
бегство      escape      n.n.
беспокойство      anxiety      n.n.
отверстие      hole      n.n.
одобрение      approval      n.n.
биение      beat      n.n.
благо      good      n.n.
отделение      division      n.n.
богатство      wealth      n.n.
одолжение      favour      n.n.
открытие      discovery      n.n.
объяснение      explanation      n.n.
отношение      relation      n.n.
отправление      start      n.n.
объявление      advertisement      n.n.
бревно      log      n.n.
яблоко      apple      n.n.
определение      determination      n.n.
описание      description      n.n.
орудие      gun      n.n.
оружие      arms      n.n.
освещение      light      n.n.
яйцо      egg      n.n.
оскорбление      offence      n.n.
основание      foot      n.n.
объединение      union      n.n.
олово      tin      n.n.
ювелирное изделие      jewellery      n.n.
окно      window      n.n.
электричество      electricity      n.n.
озеро      lake      n.n.
обещание      promise      n.n.
падение      fall      n.n.
ведомство      department      n.n.
пальто      coat      n.n.
ведро      bucket      n.n.
облако      cloud      n.n.
обладание      possession      n.n.
веко      eyelid      n.n.
обеспечение      provision      n.n.
ободрение      encouragement      n.n.
веселье      fun      n.n.
вещество      substance      n.n.
обаяние      charm      n.n.
вздрагивание      start      n.n.
цветение      blow      n.n.
взрывчатое вещество      explosive      n.n.
число      number      n.n.
удобство      comfort      n.n.
общество      society      n.n.
чувство      sensation      n.n.
официальное лицо      official      n.n.
обслуживание      attendance      n.n.
обращение      address      n.n.
будущее      future      n.n.
отсутствие      absence      n.n.
образование      education      n.n.
очарование      charm      n.n.
очертание      shape      n.n.
оборудование      machinery      n.n.
ощущение      sensation      n.n.
счастье      happiness      n.n.
существование      existence      n.n.
дитя      baby      n.n.
сходство      similarity      n.n.
потрясение      shock      n.n.
преступление      crime      n.n.
могущество      might      n.n.
детство      childhood      n.n.
прибытие      arrival      n.n.
прерывание      interruption      n.n.
множество      plenty, many      n.n.
мнение      opinion      n.n.
препятствие      bar      n.n.
дерево      wood      n.n.
терпение      patience      n.n.
течение      current      n.n.
молоко      milk      n.n.
приветствие      greeting      n.n.
существо      creature      n.n.
море      sea      n.n.
государство      state      n.n.
мужество      courage      n.n.
послушание      obedience      n.n.
послание      message      n.n.
посещение      visit      n.n.
молчание      silence      n.n.
место      place, position, spot      n.n.
предрасположение      favour      n.n.
предположение      guess      n.n.
мастерство      skill      n.n.
деление      division      n.n.
действие      act      n.n.
представление      show      n.n.
мгновение      moment      n.n.
предложение (напр.: о сотрудничестве)      offer (e.g.: to collaborate)      n.n.
предложение (грамматическое понятие)      sentence      n.n.
телевидение      television      n.n.
тело      body      n.n.
правосудие      justice      n.n.
поручение      charge      n.n.
право      right      n.n.
дело      affair      n.n.
таинство      mystery      n.n.
предупреждение      notice      n.n.
масло      oil      n.n.
введение      introduction      n.n.
правительство      government      n.n.
правило      principle      n.n.
тепло      warmth      n.n.
появление      appearance      n.n.
лицо      face      n.n.
приключение      adventure      n.n.
половодье      flood      n.n.
доказательство      proof      n.n.
положение      position      n.n.
признание      admission      n.n.
доверие      confidence      n.n.
добро      good      n.n.
наводнение      flood      n.n.
лишение      hardship      n.n.
преимущество      advantage      n.n.
мясо      meat      n.n.
понижение      decrease      n.n.
гнездо      nest      n.n.
помещение      room      n.n.
уведомление      notice      n.n.
удивление      wonder      n.n.
выражение      expression      n.n.
выражение (грамматическое понятие)      phrase (grammar)      n.n.
поле      field      n.n.
поле зрения      view      n.n.
увеличение      increase      n.n.
уважение      regard      n.n.
суждение      judgement      n.n.
убийство      murder      n.n.
прилагательное      adjective      n.n.
прикосновение      touch      n.n.
убежище      shelter      n.n.
поражение      defeat      n.n.
транспортное средство      carriage      n.n.
горе      sorrow      n.n.
горло      throat      n.n.
существительное      noun      n.n.
требование      claim      n.n.
днище      bottom      n.n.
порицание      blame      n.n.
убеждение      belief      n.n.
мыло      soap      n.n.
дно      bottom      n.n.
добавление      addition      n.n.
гниение      decay      n.n.
поощрение      encouragement      n.n.
мытье (уборка)      wash      n.n.
мышление      thought      n.n.
приглашение      invitation      n.n.
горлышко      neck      n.n.
очки      glasses      n.n.pl.
ворота      gate      n.pl.
чернила      ink      n.pl.
сведения      information      n.pl.
оковы      shackles, fetters, chains      n.pl. (no sing.)
сливки      cream      n.pl. (no sing.)
ножницы      scissors      n.pl. (no sing.)
вилы      pitchfork      n.pl. (no sing.)
каникулы      holidays, vacation (students')      n.pl. (no sing.)
узы      bonds, ties      n.pl. (no sing.)
деньги      money      n.pl. (no sing.)
похороны      burial, funeral      n.pl. (no sing.)
оба      both      num
седьмой      seventh      num
сто      hundred      num
четвёртый      fourth      num
седой      grey      num
четыре      four      num
один      one      num
шесть      six      num
шестой      sixth      num
сотня      cent      num
второй      second      num
пятый      fifth      num
миллионный      millionth      num
миллион      million      num
пять      five      num
тысячный      thousandth      num
восьмой      eighth      num
тысяча      thousand      num
первый      first      num
обе      both      num
восемь      eight      num
девятый      ninth      num
девять      nine      num
три      three      num
сотый      hundredth      num
семь      seven      num
третий      third      num
где      where      part
ни      neither      part
когда-нибудь      ever      part
вот      here      part
нет      no      part
зачем      why      part
кто (в вопросительных формах)      who      part
не      not      part
ли      if      part
какой-то      some      part
как      how      part
какой (в вопросительных формах)      what      part
какой-нибудь      any      part
если бы      if      part
если      if      part
куда      where      part
откуда      whence      part
что (в вопросительных формах)      what      part
да      yes      part
почему      why      part
когда (в вопросительных формах)      when      part
который (в вопросительных формах)      which      part
на верхнем этаже      upstairs      phr
у      near      prep
к      to      prep
вследствие      for      prep
свыше      over      prep
возле      near      prep
вне      off      prep
из      from      prep
в      at      prep
в направлении      towards      prep
в пределах      within      prep
среди      among      prep
взамен      instead      prep
вместе с      with      prep
сверх      beyond      prep
вместо      instead      prep
сквозь      through      prep
до      until      prep
во      in      prep
за      after      prep
близ      beside      prep
через      across      prep
вокруг      about      prep
с помощью      with      prep
с      since      prep
для      for      prep
без      without      prep
позади      after      prep
кроме      except      prep
на      at      prep
между      between      prep
против      against      prep
около      about      prep
при      by      prep
над      above, over      prep
от      from, of      prep
о      about      prep
об      about      prep
порознь      apart      prep
относительно      concerning      prep
про      about      prep
по      along      prep
под      under, below, beneath      prep
после      after      prep
посредством      by      prep
где-то      somewhere      pron
ваш      your      pron
такой      such      pron
такой же      same      pron
где-нибудь      anywhere      pron
те      those      pron
его      its      pron
эти      these      pron
это      it      pron
себя      oneself      pron
этот      this      pron
всё      everything      pron
свой      own      pron
ничто      nothing      pron
наш      our      pron
им      them      pron
вы      you      pron
самый      very      pron
ему      him      pron
сами (они сами)      themselves      pron
нас      us      pron
ей      her      pron
ее      her      pron
никто      none      pron
кто-нибудь      anyone      pron
кто-то      someone      pron
она      she      pron
мне      me      pron
мы      we      pron
они      they      pron
моё      mine, my      pron
мои      my      pron
мой      mine, my      pron
что-нибудь      anything      pron
я      I      pron
тот же      same      pron
что-то      something      pron
тот      that      pron
их (напр.: их собственность/ творения и т.д.)      their      pron
их (напр.: послать их/ убедить их)      them      pron
моя      mine, my      pron
сам (он сам/ о мужчине)      himself      pron
самого      oneself      pron
сами (мы сами)      ourselves      pron
он      he      pron
сами (вы сами)      yourself      pron
все      all      pron
сама (она сама/ о женщине)      herself      pron
меня      me      pron
сам (я сам/ я сама)      myself      pron
сам (он сам/ о неодушевленном предмете)      itself      pron
снижаться      descend      v. refl.
уменьшаться      decrease      v. refl.
протягиваться      reach      v. refl.
крутиться      spin      v. refl.
кружиться      spin      v. refl.
спасаться      escape      v. refl.
просыпаться      awake, wake      v. refl.
простираться      spread      v. refl.
восхищаться      admire      v. refl.
состязаться      compete      v. refl.
противиться      oppose      v. refl.
подниматься      rise      v. refl.
нуждаться      need      v. refl.
равняться      equal      v. refl.
развеваться      wave      v. refl.
разветвляться      branch      v. refl.
виться      curl      v. refl.
нравиться      like      v. refl.
смеяться      laugh      v. refl.
взрываться      explode      v. refl.
разбиваться      crash      v. refl.
случаться      happen      v. refl.
взбираться      climb      v. refl.
заражаться      catch      v. refl.
раздаваться      sound      v. refl.
красться      creep      v. refl.
наслаждаться      delight      v. refl.
питаться      feed      v. refl.
плавиться      melt      v. refl.
пытаться      attempt      v. refl.
соглашаться      agree      v. refl.
возвращаться      return      v. refl.
кончаться      stop      v. refl.
нестись      rush      v. refl.
сомневаться      doubt      v. refl.
повиноваться      obey      v. refl.
загораться      light      v. refl.
соревноваться      compete      v. refl.
высаживаться      land      v. refl.
гнаться      chase      v. refl.
делиться      share      v. refl.
держаться      keep      v. refl.
лопаться      burst      v. refl.
надеяться      hope      v. refl.
длиться      last      v. refl.
приземляться      land      v. refl.
казаться      seem      v. refl.
догадываться      guess      v. refl.
стыдиться      to be ashamed      v. refl.
литься      pour      v. refl.
удивляться      wonder      v. refl.
струиться      stream      v. refl.
приклеиваться      stick      v. refl.
понижаться      decrease      v. refl.
двигаться      go      v. refl.
практиковаться      practise      v. refl.
годиться      fit      v. refl.
появляться      appear      v. refl.
трескаться      crack      v. refl.
гоняться      race      v. refl.
гордиться      pride      v. refl.
мчаться      race      v. refl.
портиться      spoil      v. refl.
молиться      pray      v. refl.
продолжаться      last      v. refl.
становиться      become      v. refl.
ссориться      quarrel      v. refl.
подчиняться      obey      v. refl.
упражняться      practise      v. refl.
продвигаться      advance      v. refl.
сражаться      fight      v. refl.
купаться      bathe      v. refl.
жаловаться      complain      v. refl.
спускаться      descend      v. refl.
жениться      marry      v. refl.
подписываться      sign      v. refl.
промахиваться      miss      v. refl.
заблудиться      lose      v. refl.
торопиться      rush      v. refl.
притворяться      pretend      v. refl.
намереваться      intend      v. refl.
циклически повторяться      cycle      v. refl.
встречаться      meet      v. refl.
улыбаться      smile      v. refl.
присоединяться      join      v. refl.
прислоняться      lean      v. refl.
дотрагиваться      touch      v. refl.
показываться      appear      v. refl.
поклоняться      worship      v. refl.
восторгаться      delight      v. refl.
различаться      vary      v. refl.
бороться      struggle      v. refl.
облокачиваться      lean      v. refl.
раздуваться      swell      v. refl.
рушиться      crash      v. refl.
размножаться      breed      v. refl.
бояться      to be afraid      v. refl.
одеваться      dress      v. refl.
беспокоиться      worry      v. refl.
разлагаться      decay      v. refl.
отчитываться      report      v. refl.
клясться      swear      v. refl.
оказываться      prove      v. refl.
защищаться      defend      v. refl.
отваживаться      risk      v. refl.
обороняться      defend      v. refl.
интересоваться      concern      v. refl.
садиться      seat      v. refl.
оставаться      stay      v. refl.
качаться      swing      v. refl.
знакомиться      meet      v. refl.
отважиться      dare      v. refl.
ругаться      curse      v. refl.
касаться      touch      v. refl.
обращаться      address      v. refl.
сгибаться      bend      v. refl.
колебаться      swing      v. refl.
охотиться      hunt      v. refl.
опираться      lean      v. refl.
выполнять      fulfil      verb
отведывать      taste      verb
угрожать      threaten      verb
выращивать      grow      verb
шутить      joke      verb
покупать      buy      verb
покрываться волнами      wave      verb
угадывать      guess      verb
увольнять      dismiss      verb
выпрашивать      beg      verb
удовлетворять      satisfy, suit      verb
увлажнять      wet      verb
надлежать      ought      verb
выстраивать в ряд      range      verb
вычислять      calculate      verb
покрывать      cover      verb
удваивать      double      verb
беседовать      talk      verb
отвергать      refuse      verb
одобрять      approve      verb
штриховать      shade      verb
выравнивать      level      verb
ударять      strike, hit      verb
беспокоить      worry      verb
выражать      express      verb
выглядеть      look      verb
удерживать      stop      verb
нажимать      press      verb
полагать      suppose      verb
удалять      remove      verb
удить      fish      verb
выпускать пары      steam      verb
огорчать      grieve      verb
бить      beat      verb
улучшать      improve      verb
позволять себе      afford      verb
благодарить      thank      verb
вступать в члены      join      verb
благословлять      bless      verb
вспыхивать      flash      verb
позволять      allow, permit, let      verb
уменьшать      reduce      verb
отделывать      furnish      verb
уметь      can      verb
ограничивать      narrow      verb
умирать      die      verb
вспомогательный глагол для образования прошедшего времени      have      verb
умножать      multiply      verb
вспомогательный глагол для образования будущего времени      shall      verb
умолять      beg      verb
блуждать      wander      verb
шить      sew      verb
вспомогательный глагол для образования будущего времени      should      verb
называть      call      verb
вынуждать      force      verb
выигрывать      gain      verb
вызывать      call      verb
назначать      appoint      verb
штамповать      stamp      verb
покидать      desert, leave      verb
узнавать      recognize      verb
отвечать      answer      verb
показывать      show      verb
указывать на      point      verb
упаковывать      pack      verb
выбирать      pick      verb
украшать      decorate      verb
наказывать      punish      verb
входить      enter      verb
улаживать      arrange      verb
накрывать стол      lay      verb
одалживать      lend      verb
наматывать      wind      verb
выпекать      bake      verb
поражать (если речь о болезни)      attack      verb
оскорблять      offend      verb
осматривать      examine      verb
порицать      judge      verb
требовать      demand      verb
аргументировать      argue      verb
арендовать      rent      verb
поразить      hit      verb
трещать      crack      verb
атаковать      attack      verb
голосовать      vote      verb
мыть      wash      verb
ослеплять      blind      verb
голодать      hunger      verb
попадать в аварию      crash      verb
окунать      dip      verb
поощрять      cheer      verb
основывать      establish      verb
говорить      say      verb
гнуть      curve      verb
гнить      decay      verb
понуждать      urge      verb
посещать      attend      verb
предлагать      suggest      verb
опустошать      empty      verb
господствовать      govern      verb
опухать      swell      verb
посметь      dare      verb
тонуть      sink      verb
топать      stamp      verb
горячить      heat      verb
торговать      trade      verb
опрокидывать      upset      verb
окружать      surround      verb
поручать      charge      verb
определять      determine      verb
описывать      describe      verb
адресовывать      address      verb
освещать      light      verb
гореть      burn      verb
освобождать      dismiss      verb
оперировать      operate      verb
горевать      grieve      verb
убывать      decrease      verb
наводить порядок      polish      verb
тянуть      pull      verb
наводнять      float      verb
убегать      escape      verb
убеждать      persuade      verb
награждать      reward      verb
нагревать      heat      verb
убивать      murder      verb
осуждать      judge      verb
полировать      polish      verb
вычитать      subtract      verb
наводить справки      inquire      verb
огораживать      enclose      verb
уважать      respect      verb
ползти      creep      verb
выходить замуж      marry      verb
нагружать      charge      verb
осуществлять      fulfil      verb
уведомлять      notice      verb
бедствовать      need      verb
останавливать      stop      verb
балансировать      balance      verb
понимать      see      verb
оставлять      leave      verb
трясти      shake      verb
понижать      reduce      verb
помогать      help      verb
глотать      swallow      verb
помнить      remember      verb
помечать      mark      verb
барабанить      drum      verb
бежать      run      verb
наблюдать      watch      verb
ожидать      expect      verb
экзаменовать      examine      verb
получать      get, obtain, receive      verb
полоскать      wash      verb
набухать      swell      verb
навещать      visit      verb
бастовать      strike      verb
увеличивать      increase      verb
хлестать      whip      verb
быть свидетелем      witness      verb
водворять      settle      verb
хвалить      praise      verb
хватать      seize      verb
плакать      cry      verb
внушать      suggest      verb
очищать      clear      verb
плавать      swim      verb
пить      drink      verb
вмещать      hold      verb
обонять      smell      verb
очаровывать      charm      verb
писать      write      verb
ходить      step      verb
ободрять      cheer      verb
пинать      kick      verb
влиять      influence      verb
печатать      print      verb
влезать      climb      verb
владеть      own      verb
носить одежду      wear      verb
плести      weave      verb
начинать      start, begin      verb
быть к лицу      become      verb
воображать      imagine      verb
быть обязанным      owe      verb
плыть на судне      sail      verb
волновать      excite      verb
плыть      swim      verb
недоставать      want      verb
ненавидеть      hate      verb
возражать      object      verb
быть парой      match      verb
петь      sing      verb
формировать      form      verb
платить      pay      verb
возделывать      cultivate      verb
возглавлять      lead      verb
быть против      mind      verb
быть результатом      result      verb
планировать      plan      verb
возбуждать      excite      verb
ощущать      feel      verb
вешать      hang      verb
целовать      kiss      verb
переплетать      bind      verb
перемещать      remove      verb
везти      drive      verb
обладать      possess      verb
обваливать      fall      verb
передвигать      move      verb
облагать налогом      tax      verb
вещать      broadcast      verb
обижать      offend      verb
обвивать      wind      verb
вздрагивать      start      verb
перевозить      carry      verb
обвинять      blame      verb
обертывать      wrap      verb
верить      believe      verb
вести себя      behave      verb
вести за собой      lead      verb
весить      weigh      verb
обескураживать      discourage      verb
обеспечивать      provide      verb
обматывать      wind      verb
включать (вмещать)      include      verb
хоронить      bury      verb
вкладывать      enclose      verb
падать      fall      verb
висеть      hang      verb
хотеть      want      verb
виноват      sorry      verb
вводить      introduce      verb
обменивать      change      verb
нумеровать      number      verb
побеждать      defeat      verb
хранить      store      verb
видеть      see      verb
нюхать      smell      verb
нянчить      nurse      verb
обманывать      cheat      verb
цвести      blow      verb
пересылать      forward      verb
переставать      stop      verb
объединять      combine      verb
объявлять      advertise      verb
бомбить      bomb      verb
отправлять по почте      post      verb
упрекать      blame      verb
подчинять      subject      verb
отпускать      dismiss      verb
шагать      step      verb
упускать      lose      verb
нападать      attack      verb
вредить      harm      verb
подходить (соответствовать)      fit      verb
шептать      whisper      verb
вращать      roll      verb
подсчитывать      count      verb
ускользать      escape      verb
подрывать      explode      verb
напоминать      remind      verb
подразумевать      mean      verb
брать      take      verb
уставать      tire      verb
отслеживать      track      verb
упоминать      mention      verb
отдыхать      rest      verb
вспоминать      remember      verb
отказывать      refuse      verb
уничтожать      destroy      verb
открывать      discover      verb
бодрствовать      wake      verb
нанизывать      thread      verb
обещать      promise      verb
вскармливать      nurse      verb
нанимать      hire      verb
болеть (о части тела)      hurt, ache, pain (v.i.)      verb
подпирать      support      verb
упорядочивать      arrange      verb
употреблять      employ, use      verb
объяснять      explain      verb
управлять      control      verb
управлять      rule, manage      verb
управлять транспортным средством      drive      verb
управляться с      handle      verb
больной      sick      verb
быть      be      verb
чистить щёткой      brush      verb
подготавливать      prepare      verb
подвергать      subject      verb
восхищать      delight      verb
учить      study      verb
учреждать      establish      verb
чинить      repair      verb
буксовать      slip      verb
подавать знаки      wave      verb
образовывать      form      verb
погружать      sink      verb
чистить      clean      verb
охранять      guard      verb
повторять      repeat      verb
повреждать      damage      verb
гостить      visit      verb
воровать      steal      verb
натирать      rub      verb
быть в состоянии сделать что-либо      to be able      verb
находить      find      verb
вспомогательный глагол shall в прошедшем времени      should      verb
подметать      sweep      verb
пересекать      cross      verb
обучать      educate      verb
обсуждать      consider      verb
направлять      direct      verb
устраивать      arrange      verb
утверждать      approve      verb
бродить      wander      verb
поднимать      raise      verb
утешать      comfort      verb
восходить      rise      verb
чувствовать      feel      verb
бросать      throw      verb
обставлять      furnish      verb
утомлять      tire      verb
нарушать      offend      verb
обслуживать      attend      verb
поддерживать      stay      verb
ухаживать (в медицинском смысле)      nurse      verb
читать      read      verb
будить      wake      verb
заслуживать      deserve      verb
заражать      infect      verb
разделять      separate      verb
заряжать      charge, load      verb
раздирать      tear      verb
раздражать      annoy      verb
заселять      settle      verb
заставлять      force      verb
раздавать      deal      verb
следовать за      succeed      verb
следовать      follow      verb
застегивать      fasten      verb
следить за      follow      verb
затвердеть      harden      verb
следить      watch      verb
зарабатывать      earn      verb
разговаривать      talk      verb
разглядывать      eye      verb
служить      serve      verb
запрещать      forbid      verb
запрашивать      inquire, request      verb
развязывать      undo      verb
слушать      hear      verb
слышать      hear      verb
смазывать      oil      verb
заполнять      fill      verb
запирать      lock      verb
складывать      add      verb
заявлять      state, claim, declare      verb
скользить      slide      verb
сковывать      chain      verb
звать      call      verb
звонить      ring      verb
склеивать      glue      verb
звонить по телефону      call      verb
размещать      set      verb
разниться с      vary      verb
звучать      sound      verb
разорять      ruin      verb
скакать      ride      verb
разочаровывать      disappoint      verb
записывать      record      verb
размахивать      swing      verb
защищать      protect      verb
скрещивать      cross      verb
скрывать      hide      verb
затыкать      stop      verb
скучать по      miss      verb
слабеть      faint      verb
затрагивать      concern      verb
затоплять      float      verb
затенять      shade      verb
затворять      shut      verb
заключать сделку      contract      verb
содержать в себе      include      verb
констатировать      state      verb
согревать      warm      verb
конкурировать      compete      verb
заключать      enclose      verb
заключать в себе      include      verb
пылать      flame      verb
содержать      contain      verb
советовать      advise      verb
работать      work      verb
закреплять      fix      verb
совершенствовать      improve      verb
закутывать      wrap      verb
закрывать      shut, close      verb
контролировать      control      verb
копать      dig      verb
заканчивать      complete, end, finish      verb
соединять      connect      verb
копировать      copy      verb
заказывать      order      verb
пугать      frighten      verb
прятать      hide      verb
сокращать      contract      verb
кормить      feed      verb
заимствовать      borrow      verb
смотреть      see      verb
разбрасывать      scatter      verb
занимать      borrow      verb
снабжать      provide      verb
заострять      point      verb
смущать      confuse      verb
развивать      develop      verb
смещать      remove      verb
замораживать      freeze      verb
развлекать      amuse      verb
смешивать      mix      verb
запасать      store      verb
сметь      dare      verb
разводить      breed      verb
солить      salt      verb
снижать      lower      verb
разбивать      break      verb
замечать      notice      verb
колотить      beat      verb
собирать      collect      verb
собирать (плоды/ цветы)      pick      verb
соблюдать      keep      verb
замерзать      freeze      verb
командовать      command      verb
работать сдельно      job      verb
сверкать      flash      verb
кипеть      boil      verb
иметь потребность      need      verb
светить      shine      verb
иметь разрешение на      may      verb
иметь склонность к      tend      verb
резать      cut      verb
кидать      throw      verb
иметь отношение к      concern      verb
рекламировать      advertise      verb
кашлять      cough      verb
ремонтировать      repair      verb
инструктировать      instruct      verb
качать      rock      verb
санкционировать      approve      verb
иметь значение      matter      verb
свидетельствовать      witness      verb
иметь возможность      afford      verb
иметь в виду      mean      verb
иметь      have      verb
свистеть      whistle      verb
кипятить      boil      verb
рвать      tear      verb
расщеплять      split      verb
опускать      lower      verb
изучать      study      verb
связывать      connect      verb
рисовать      draw      verb
испытывать      test      verb
испытывать недостаток в      lack      verb
касаться (в переносном/ нефизическом/ смысле)      concern, regard      verb
исследовать      examine      verb
истекать кровью      bleed      verb
рисковать      risk      verb
руководить      direct, guide      verb
испытывать (получать опыт)      experience      verb
исцелять      cure      verb
ровнять      level      verb
капать      drop      verb
рождать      bear      verb
ронять      drop      verb
расходовать      spend      verb
решать вопрос      settle      verb
исправлять      correct, fix, mend      verb
рыбачить      fish      verb
использовать      use      verb
исполнять      perform      verb
рыть      dig      verb
решать      decide      verb
искать      search      verb
катать      roll      verb
ретушировать      shade      verb
классифицировать      group      verb
сжигать      burn      verb
сечь      whip      verb
клеить      glue      verb
рапортовать      report      verb
класть      put, lay      verb
раскалывать      split      verb
распределять      deal      verb
сеять      seed      verb
распространять      spread      verb
рассеивать      scatter      verb
играть      play      verb
играть (на сцене/ роль)      act, perform      verb
идти      go      verb
рассказывать      tell      verb
сжимать      contract      verb
значить      mean      verb
ранить      wound      verb
знать      know      verb
ранжировать      rank      verb
сидеть      sit      verb
знакомить      introduce      verb
разрушать планы      defeat      verb
разрушать      destroy      verb
разрешать      permit      verb
разрабатывать      develop      verb
сгибать      fold      verb
расти      grow      verb
изгибать      curve      verb
расточать      waste      verb
излагать      develop      verb
растрачивать      waste      verb
сдавать в аренду      rent      verb
изменять      change      verb
расторгать      undo      verb
измерять      measure      verb
изнашивать      wear      verb
растягивать      stretch      verb
изобретать      invent      verb
сиять      shine      verb
зажигать      fire      verb
рассыпать      scatter      verb
извинять      excuse      verb
расстраивать      upset      verb
расстегивать      undo      verb
расспрашивать      question      verb
избирать      elect      verb
избегать      avoid      verb
избавлять      rid      verb
рассматривать вопрос/ проблему      consider      verb
рассматривать      regard      verb
информировать      inform      verb
преуспеть      succeed      verb
препятствовать      bar      verb
считать      count      verb
прерывать      interrupt      verb
преследовать      chase      verb
любить      like      verb
претендовать      pretend      verb
прибывать      arrive      verb
считаться с      regard      verb
существовать      exist      verb
приветствовать      greet      verb
ломать      break      verb
сушить      dry      verb
приводить в порядок      arrange      verb
привлекать      attract      verb
держать      hold      verb
преподносить      present      verb
дергать      pull      verb
преподавать      teach      verb
маршировать      march      verb
предъявлять      produce      verb
предупреждать      warn      verb
представлять себе      imagine      verb
представлять      present      verb
делить      divide      verb
предполагать      suppose      verb
делать      do      verb
стряпать      cook      verb
стучать      drum      verb
прикалывать      pin      verb
ступать      step      verb
доказывать      prove      verb
докладывать      report      verb
прикреплять      fasten      verb
прилаживать      fit      verb
приказывать      command      verb
должен      have      verb
должна      must      verb
должны      must      verb
строить      build      verb
стричь      cut      verb
делать успехи      advance      verb
признавать      recognize      verb
судить      judge      verb
добывать      get      verb
приезжать      arrive      verb
сужать      narrow      verb
ловить      catch      verb
добиться успеха      succeed      verb
добавлять      add      verb
приглашать      invite      verb
пригвоздить      nail      verb
группировать      group      verb
течь      flow      verb
грозить      threaten      verb
тестировать      test      verb
терять зря      waste      verb
терять      lose      verb
грузить      load      verb
терпеть неудачу      fail      verb
потрясать      shock      verb
терпеть      suffer      verb
губить      ruin      verb
тереть      rub      verb
почитать      worship      verb
править      govern      verb
гулять      walk      verb
грести      row      verb
греметь      thunder      verb
граничить      border      verb
посылать      send      verb
ткать      weave      verb
поступать      act, behave      verb
мочить      wet      verb
мочь      to be able, can      verb
грабить      rob      verb
готовить еду      cook      verb
толкать      push      verb
танцевать      dance      verb
телеграфировать      wire      verb
медлить      delay      verb
предостерегать      warn      verb
таять      melt      verb
тащить      pull      verb
предотвращать      prevent      verb
дезертировать      desert      verb
преграждать      bar      verb
махать рукой      wave      verb
действовать      act      verb
действовать в направлении чего-либо      tend      verb
предохранять      preserve      verb
прилипать      stick      verb
готовить      prepare      verb
двигать      move      verb
менять      change      verb
мести      sweep      verb
датировать      date      verb
метать      throw      verb
давить      press      verb
давать работу      employ      verb
давать приют      shelter      verb
давать взаймы      lend      verb
давать      give      verb
привозить      bring      verb
спешить      hurry      verb
спорить      argue      verb
жить      live      verb
проклинать      curse      verb
забавлять      amuse      verb
заботиться о      to take care of      verb
забывать      forget      verb
просить      request      verb
происходить из      descend from      verb
завершать      finish      verb
крушить      wreck      verb
спать      sleep      verb
завинчивать      screw      verb
зависеть      depend      verb
спасать      save      verb
проистекать      result      verb
произносить по буквам      spell      verb
произносить      pronounce      verb
производить      produce      verb
жечь      burn      verb
проигрывать      lose      verb
культивировать      cultivate      verb
спрашивать      ask      verb
желать      desire      verb
сравнивать      compare      verb
продолжать      continue      verb
прошивать      stitch      verb
сортировать      sort      verb
проходить      pass      verb
кричать      shout, call      verb
задавать      set      verb
соответствовать      match      verb
красть      steal      verb
сообщать      report      verb
завязывать узел      knot      verb
красить      paint      verb
задерживать      delay      verb
прощать      excuse      verb
прыгать      jump      verb
корректировать      correct      verb
продавать      sell      verb
сосать      suck      verb
завязывать      tie      verb
кровоточить      bleed      verb
завязнуть      stick      verb
состоять      consist      verb
протягивать      stretch      verb
противопоставлять      oppose      verb
сохранять      save      verb
сочетать      combine      verb
протекать      stream      verb
курить      smoke      verb
приспособлять      fit      verb
доставлять      deliver      verb
достигать      reach      verb
сторожить      guard      verb
лидировать      lead      verb
приравнивать      equal      verb
приспосабливать      suit      verb
думать      think      verb
стоять      stand      verb
приставать к берегу      land      verb
лечить      cure      verb
стоить      cost      verb
дуть      blow      verb
летать      fly      verb
присутствовать      attend      verb
приобретать      gain      verb
страдать      suffer      verb
доставать      get      verb
ликовать      cheer      verb
досаждать      annoy      verb
приносить      bring      verb
странствовать      wander      verb
допускать      admit      verb
принимать      accept      verb
страховать      insure      verb
принадлежать      belong      verb
ехать      go      verb
кусать      bite      verb
проводить время      spend      verb
ждать      wait      verb
срывать      pick      verb
проверять      examine      verb
жаль      sorry      verb
ставить      put      verb
пробовать на вкус      taste      verb
жалить      sting      verb
жалеть      pity      verb
ехать верхом на лошади/ на велосипеде      ride      verb
есть      eat      verb
поставлять      supply      verb
становиться на колени      kneel      verb
лгать      lie      verb
стартовать      start      verb
ездить на велосипеде      cycle      verb
причинять боль      hurt      verb
причёсывать      comb      verb
дышать      breathe      verb
приходить      come      verb
дымить      smoke      verb
приумножать      multiply      verb

----------


## chaika

Word frequency, you ask for, word frequency you get:  http://www.artint.ru/projects/frqlist/frqlist-en.asp 
The list 5000lemma.num in the zip file is really a plain TXT file, set up like this (and the top 10 words for an example): 
Word rank by frequency; Number of occurrences per 1 million words (don't know where the decimal part comes from); Word; Category 
1 36358.94 и misc
2 27792.36 в prep
3 20689.51 не misc
4 18942.62 он pron 
5 16588.14 на prep
6 15631.11 я pron
7 12546.08 что misc
8 11398.44 тот adjpron
9 11223.99 быть verb
10 11150.72 с prep 
An interesting bit of information from this site is that 5000 most frequent lemmas cover 82.0604% of word forms in texts. This means the 5000 most frequent words (including all forms of an adjective as one word, etc.) still accounts for only 82% of the lexicon in any given text. I.e., you are still lacking *one-fifth* of the vocabulary.  
According to this: http://www.artint.ru/projects/frqlist/analysis.txt ,
you will have to know 182,491 words in order to understand 100% of any given text in modern Russian.  This is really a time to use an emoticon,    ::

----------


## Darobat

Sweet.  Why don't I see the russian characetrs?  You can't change the encoding of a text file... 
[EDIT] Nevermind.  I can see it if I open it with Firefox.

----------


## Woland

Can someone in-the-know make a quality determination between this list and the one compiled by Nicholas Brown?

----------


## Lampada

А в этом *словаре*  легко находить слова и есть ударения.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Прилагательные 
аккуратный tidy 	
активный active 	
актриса actress 	
английский English 	
бедный poor 	
безвредный harmless 	
беззаботный careless 	
безмолвный silent 
безнадёжный hopeless 	
безобидный harmless 	
безобразный ugly 
безопасный safe
белый white 	
бесполезный useless 	
бессмысленный senseless 	
бессодержательный senseless 	
бесчувственный senseless 	
благодарный grateful 	
благоприятный favourable 	
благоразумный reasonable 	
благородный noble 	
бледный pale 	
блестящий splendid 	
ближайший next 	
ближний near 	
близкий close 	
богатый rich 	
бодрый cheerful 	
боковой side 	
болезненный painful 	
большой grand 	
будущий future 	
бывший former 	
быстрый fast 	
важный solemn 	
вежливый polite 	
великий grand 	
великодушный generous 	
великолепный splendid 	
верный correct 	
вероятный probable 	
вертикальный upright 	
верхний top 	
весёлый merry 	
взволнованный excited 	
взрослый adult 	
взрывчатый explosive 	
виноватый guilty 
виновный guilty 	
влажный wet 	
внезапный sudden 	
внешний outer 	
внимательный careful 	
внутренний inner 
во множественном числе (грамматическое понятие) plural 	
военно-морской naval 	
военный military
возбуждающий exciting 	
возбужденный excited 	
возможный possible 	
воинский military 
волнующий exciting 	
волосатый hairy 	
волшебный magic 
воображаемый imaginary 	
воспаленный sore 	
восточный east 	
врачебный medical 	
вредный harmful 
всемирный world 
всеобщий universal 	
вспыльчивый hasty 	
высокий tall 	
высший top 	
гадкий nasty 	
генеральный general 	
главный central 	
гладкий plain 	
глубокий deep 	
глупый silly 	
годный good 	
голодный hungry 
голубой blue 	
голый bare 	
гордый proud 	
горизонтальный level 	
горный mountain 	
горький bitter 	
горячий hot 	
готовый ready 	
грандиозны grand 	
грациозный graceful 	
громкий loud 	
грубый rough 	
грустный sad 	
грязный dirty 	
далёкий far	
дальний far 	
двойной double 	
двоякий double 	
действенный effective 	
действительный actual 	
деликатный delicate 	
деревянный wooden 	
десятичный decimal 	
дешевый cheap 	
деятельный active 	
дикий wild 	
длинный long 	
добрый kind 	
довольный pleased 	
долгий long 	
домашний home 
дорогой expensive, dear 	
дорогостоящий expensive 	
досадный sad 	
достойный worthy 	
драгоценный precious 	
древний ancient 	
другой another 	
дружелюбный friendly 	
дружеский friendly 	
единственный only 	
едкий acid 	
ежегодный yearly 	
ежедневный daily 	
ежемесячный monthly 	
еженедельный weekly 	
ежечасный hourly 	
жаждущий eager 
желанный welcome 	
желательный desirable 	
железный iron 	
желтый yellow 	
женский female 	
жесткий severe 	
жестокий cruel 	
живой alive 	
жидкий liquid 	
жизненный live 	
жирный fat 	
забавный amusing 	
заботливый careful 	
заброшенный desert 	
зависимый dependent 	
завистливый jealous 	
зависящий dependent 	
загорелый brown 	
задний back 	
законный legal 	
законченный complete 	
закрытый close 	
заметный sensible 
занятой busy 	
занятый busy 	
западный west 	
запоздалый late 	
заразительный infectious 	
заразный infectious 	
заслуживающий worth 	
заурядный ordinary 	
захватывающий exciting 	
защитный protective 	
здоровый healthy 
здравомыслящий sensible 	
зеленый green 	
злобный wicked 
злой evil 	
знакомый familiar 
знаменитый famous 	
знатный noble 	
значительный important 	
золотой gold 	
зрелый ripe 	
известный familiar 	
изысканный delicate 	
изящный delicate 
иной different 	
иностранный foreign 	
интересный interesting 	
интернациональный international 	
инфекционный infectious 	
искренний sincere 	
искусный skilful 	
искусственный artificial 	
испуганный afraid 	
каждый each adj	
какой угодно whichever 	
капитальный capital 	
карманный pocket 	
квадратный square 	
кислый acid 	
клейкий sticky 	
колючий prickly 	
комический humorous 	
коммунальный public 	
комнатный indoor 
комфортабельный comfortable 	
коричневый brown 	
королевский royal 	
короткий short 	
корректный correct 	
крайний extreme 
красивый fair, beautiful 
красный red 
краткий short 	
крепкий strong, firm 	
кричащий loud 
кроткий gentle 	
круглый circular, round 	
круговой circular 
крутой steep 	
ласковый tender 
левый left 	
легальный legal 	
лёгкий slight 	
ледяной icy 	
ленивый lazy 	
липкий sticky 	
личный personal, private 	
ложный FALSE 
лучший (лучший по сравнению с другим) better 	
лучший (самый лучший) best 	
любезный kind adj	
любимый favourite adj	
любой any adj	
любящий fond adj	
лютый fierce adj	
маленький small, little adj	
медицинский medical adj	
медленный slow adj	
международный international adj	
меньший less adj	
мертвый dead adj	
местный local adj	
метрический metric adj	
милый dear adj	
минеральный mineral adj	
мирный peaceful adj	
мировой world adj	
мнимый imaginary adj	
многообещающий hopeful adj	
могущественный powerful adj	
модный fashionable adj	
мокрый wet adj	
молодо young adj	
молчаливый silent adj	
моральный moral adj	
мощный powerful adj	
мудрый wise adj	
мужской male adj	
мучительный painful adj	
мягкий soft adj	
надежный safe adj	
наименьший least adj	
наихудший worst adj	
напряженный tense adj	
наружный outer adj	
насильный violent adj	
настоятельный urgent adj	
настоящий real adj	
наступательный offensive adj	
натянутый stiff adj	
научный scientific adj	
национальный national adj	
небрежный careless adj	
невежливый rude adj	
негибкий stiff adj	
недавний recent adj	
недвусмысленный square adj	
нежный soft adj	
незакреплённый loose adj	
нездоровый ill adj	
незначительный slight adj	
неистовый violent adj	
некоторый some adj	
необработанный raw adj	
необходимый necessary adj	
необычный singular adj	
неотёсанный rude adj	
непарный odd adj	
неподвижный still adj	
непосредственный direct adj	
неправильный wrong adj	
непрерывный continuous adj	
неприличный dirty adj	
неприятный nasty adj	
нервный nervous adj	
нервозный nervous adj	
неуклюжий awkward adj	
нечетный odd adj	
неяркий soft adj	
нижний bottom adj	
низкий low adj	
новый new adj	
нравственный moral adj	
нужный necessary adj	
обеспокоенный anxious adj	
обидный offensive adj	
обнаженный bare adj	
обратный back adj	
обширный broad adj	
общественный public adj	
общий common adj	
обыкновенный common adj	
обычный common adj	
огромный great adj	
одинаковый equal adj	
одинокий alone adj	
однообразный uniform adj	
однородный uniform adj	
окостенелый stiff adj	
опасный dangerous adj	
описательный descriptive adj	
определенный certain adj	
опрятный neat, tidy adj	
оранжевый orange adj	
оскорбительный offensive adj	
основательный thorough adj	
основной capital adj	
особенный special adj	
особый particular adj	
осторожный careful adj	
острый pointed adj	
отважный daring adj	
ответственный responsible adj	
отдаленный distant adj	
отдельный separate adj	
открытый open adj	
относительный relative adj	
отсутствующий absent adj	
отчетливый sharp adj	
официальный formal adj	
охотно готовый willing adj	
очевидный plain adj	
ошибочный FALSE adj	
ощутимый sensible adj	
параллельный parallel adj	
передний forward adj	
персональный personal adj	
печальный sad adj	
плавный smooth adj	
пластический plastic adj	
плодородный rich adj	
плоский plane adj	
плотный tight adj	
плохой bad adj	
побочный side adj	
подающий надежды hopeful adj	
подвластный subject adj	
подлежащий subject adj	
подлый mean adj	
подобный like adj	
подходящий proper adj	
подчиненный subject adj	
поздний late adj	
показательный representative adj	
покорный obedient adj	
полезный useful adj	
политический political adj	
полный complete adj	
половой sexual adj	
полый hollow adj	
помешанный mad adj	
популярный popular adj	
последний last adj	
послушный obedient adj	
поспешный hasty adj	
постепенный gradual adj	
похожи alike adj	
почетный honourable adj	
почтенный honourable adj	
почтительный respectful adj	
правильный proper adj	
правовой legal adj	
правый right adj	
практический practical adj	
практичный practical adj	
превосходный excellent adj	
преданный faithful adj	
предохранительный protective adj	
представительный representative adj	
прежний former adj	
прекрасный fair adj	
преступный criminal adj	
привлекательный attractive adj	
привычный habitual adj	
пригодный useful adj	
приемлемый acceptable adj	
пристыженный ashamed adj	
присутствующий present adj	
присущий proper adj	
прихотливый fancy adj	
причудливый fancy adj	
приятный pleasant adj	
продолжающийся continuous adj	
прозрачный clear adj	
промышленный industrial adj	
простой plain adj	
противный ugly adj	
противоположный opposite adj	
прохладный cool adj	
прочный strong adj	
прошлый past adj	
прямой straight adj	
прямоугольный square adj	
публичны public adj	
пугающий frightening adj	
пурпурный purple adj	
пустой empty adj	
пустынный desert adj	
пьяный drunk adj	
равный equal adj	
радостный glad adj	
различный various adj	
разнообразный various adj	
разный different adj	
разреженный rare adj	
разумный reasonable adj	
ранний early adj	
реальный real adj	
ревнивый jealous adj	
регулярный regular adj	
редкий rare adj	
резкий sharp adj	
религиозный religious adj	
решительный determined adj	
ровный plain adj	
родственный related adj	
рождённый born adj	
розовый pink, rose adj	
роскошный rich adj	
руководящий chief adj	
свежий fresh adj	
светлый light adj	
свирепый fierce adj	
свободны free adj	
связанный related adj	
свято holy adj	
священный holy adj	
северный north adj	
секретный secret adj	
сексуальный sexual adj	
сердитый angry adj	
серебряный silver adj	
серый grey adj	
серьезный serious adj	
сильный strong adj	
симпатичный sympathetic adj	
синий blue adj	
скользкий slippery adj	
скорый rapid adj	
скучный dull adj	
слабый slight adj	
славный nice adj	
сладкий sweet adj	
следующий next adj	
слепой blind adj	
сложный compound adj	
смелый daring adj	
смешной funny adj	
смуглый brown adj	
собственный own adj	
совершенный perfect adj	
современный modern adj	
согласный consonant adj	
соединенный joint adj	
сознательный conscious adj	
сознающий conscious adj	
соленый salt adj	
сообразительный clever adj	
соответствующий suitable adj	
составной compound adj	
социальный social adj	
сочувственный sympathetic adj	
спелый ripe adj	
специальный special adj	
сплошной continuous adj	
спокойный peaceful adj	
способный able adj	
справедливый fair adj	
спящий asleep adj	
средний average adj	
срочный urgent adj	
стабильный steady adj	
стальной steel adj	
стандартный standard adj	
старомодный old-fashioned adj	
старый old adj	
стеклянный glass adj	
стойкий firm adj	
стоящий (от слова стоимость) worth adj	
странный singular adj	
страшный terrible adj	
строгий severe adj	
стыдящийся ashamed adj	
сумасшедший mad adj	
суровый severe adj	
сухой dry adj	
сходный similar adj	
счастливый fortunate adj	
сырой raw adj	
таинственный mysterious adj	
тайный secret adj	
твёрды firm adj	
текущи current adj	
телесный physical adj	
темный dark adj	
теперешний present adj	
теплый warm adj	
терпеливый patient adj	
тесный close adj	
тихий still, calm adj	
толстый fat adj	
томимый жаждой thirsty adj	
тонкий thin adj	
торжественный solemn adj	
точный exact adj	
трудный difficult adj	
трусливый coward adj	
тугой tight adj	
тупой stupid adj	
тщательный thorough adj	
тяжелый hard adj	
уважительный respectful adj	
уверенный sure, certain adj	
угрюмый sour adj	
удачный successful adj	
удобный comfortable adj	
удовлетворительный satisfactory adj	
ужасный frightening adj	
узкий narrow adj	
уличный street adj	
умелый skilful adj	
умиротворённый peaceful adj	
умный clever adj	
универсальный universal adj	
упругий elastic adj	
успешный successful adj	
устойчивый steady adj	
устоявшийся steady adj	
фальшивый false adj	
фантастический fancy adj	
фешенебельный fashionable adj	
физический physical adj	
формальный formal adj	
химический chemical adj	
холодный cold adj	
холостой single adj	
хорошенький pretty adj	
хороший good adj	
храбрый brave adj	
худой thin adj	
худший worse adj	
целый whole adj	
ценный valuable adj	
центральный central adj	
частный private adj	
частый frequent adj	
человеческий human adj	
черный black adj	
честный straight adj	
чистый pure adj	
чрезвычайный extreme adj	
чувствительный sensitive adj	
чуждый strange adj	
шерстяной woollen adj	
широкий wide adj	
широкораспространенный widespread adj	
шумный loud adj	
щедрый generous adj	
щепетильный delicate adj	
эластичный elastic adj	
электрический electric adj	
эффективный effective adj	
южный south adj	
юный young adj	
ядовитый poisonous adj	
яркий bright adj	
ясный plain adj

----------


## Lampada

Наречия 
благодаря owing to 
близко near 	
более more 	
больше more 	
в стороне aside 	
в сторону sideways 	
в сумме total 	
вверх дном upside-down 
вверх ногами upside-down 	
вдали beyond 
везде everywhere 	
вернее rather 
вероятно likely 
вертикально upright 	
весь whole 
вместе altogether 
вниз down 	
внизу down 	
внутри in 	
внутрь in 	
возможно perhaps 	
вокруг round 	
вон out 	
вперед ahead 	
впереди ahead 
вполне quite 	
вряд ли hardly 
все еще still 	
всегда always 
всего total 	
вскоре soon adv	
вслух aloud adv	
всюду around adv	
вчера yesterday adv	
высоко high adv	
выше up adv	
гораздо far adv	
громко aloud adv	
даже even adv	
далее further adv	
далеко away adv	
дальше forward adv	
действительно really adv	
довольно enough adv	
достаточно enough adv	
едва ли hardly adv	
ежедневно daily adv	
еще else adv	
завтра tomorrow adv	
заранее before adv	
затем then adv	
здесь here adv	
именно just adv	
иначе else adv	
иногда sometimes adv	
исключительно only adv	
как раз right adv	
как-нибудь anyhow adv	
как-то somehow adv	
касательно concerning adv	
кругом around adv	
куда-нибудь anywhere adv	
лучше better adv	
лучше всего best adv	
мало little adv	
менее less adv	
менее всего least adv	
меньше under adv	
многие many adv	
много many adv	
наверх above adv	
наверху above adv	
назад back adv	
наиболее most adv	
наименее least adv	
налево left adv	
наоборот backwards adv	
наполовину half adv	
напротив opposite adv	
наружу out adv	
насквозь through adv	
начисто clean adv	
недавно recently adv	
немного few adv	
несколько any adv	
нигде nowhere adv	
ниже under, below, beneath adv	
никакой none adv	
никогда never adv	
никуда nowhere adv	
нисколько none adv	
ничего nothing adv	
обратно back adv	
однажды once adv	
опять again adv	
особенно especially adv	
отдельно apart adv	
очень too adv	
пешком on foot adv	
подобно alike adv	
позади after adv	
пока still adv	
поперек across adv	
после after adv	
потом after adv	
похоже alike adv	
почти almost adv	
правильно right adv	
прежде formerly adv	
прочь away adv	
прямо straight adv	
раз once adv	
рано early adv	
раньше before adv	
рядом beside adv	
сегодня today adv	
сегодня вечером tonight adv	
сейчас now adv	
скорее rather adv	
скоро soon adv	
слишком too adv	
снаружи out adv	
сначала first adv	
снова again adv	
совершенно clean adv	
совсем quite adv	
сперва first adv	
справедливо right adv	
стоймя upright adv	
сюда here adv	
так so adv	
также also adv	
там there adv	
теперь now adv	
тогда then adv	
тоже too adv	
только only adv	
только что just adv	
точно just adv	
туда there adv	
уже already adv	
хорошо well adv	
хуже worse adv	
хуже всего worst adv	
часто often adv	
ясно plain adv

----------


## Lampada

Соединительные частицы 
а but 
вдоль along 	
включая including 	
всякий раз как whenever 	
значит then 	
и and 
или or 	
как as 	
как только once 
когда once 	
который that 
кроме того besides 	
кто who 	
лучше бы rather 
нежели than 	
но but 	
однако though 
пока не until 	
потому что because 
поэтому therefore 	
прежде чем before 	
с тех пор/как since 	
следовательно therefore 	
так как as 	
также не neither 
таким образом so 	
тогда then 	
тогда как while 	
хотя although 	
чем than 	
что that

----------


## Lampada

ID.   
в соответствии с according to 
в таком случае then 	
в течение during	
в то время как as 
в том числе including 	
вверх по лестнице upstairs 
до свиданья goodbye	
до сих пор still 
добро пожаловать welcome 
друг с другом together 	
за границей abroad 	
каким образом how 	
какой бы ни whatever 	
когда бы ни whenever 	
кто бы ни whoever 	
на запад west 	
на открытом воздухе outdoors 	
на расстоянии beyond 	
на самом деле really 	
не тот wrong 	
неопределенный артикль indefinite article (i.e.: a) 	
несчастный случай accident 	
определенный артикль the 
по крайней мере at least 	
по ту сторону beyond 	
прошедшее время от can could 	
прошлое время от will would 
согласная (грамматическое понятие) consonant 	
стол в быту table(???) 	
тем не менее yet 	
тому назад ago

----------


## Lampada

итак so int	
конечно of course int	
ну что ж well int	
пожалуйста please int	
прощайте goodbye int

----------


## Lampada

1686 существительных 
авария crash n.f.	
автобус bus n.m.	
автомобиль car n.m.	
агрегат unit n.m.	
адвокат lawyer n.m.	
адрес address n.m.	
акт act n.m.	
алкоголь alcohol n.m.	
алмаз diamond n.m.	
алфавит alphabet n.m.	
апельсин orange n.m.	
аппаратура apparatus n.f.	
арбитр judge n.m.	
аргумент argument n.m.	
арка arch n.f.	
армия army n.f.	
артикль article n.m.	
ассоциация association n.f.	
атака attack n.f.	
атом atom n.m.	
аэропорт airport n.m.	
бабушка grandmother n.f.	
базис base n.m.	
бактерия bacteria n.f.	
балка beam n.f.	
банан banana n.m.	
банда band n.f.	
банк bank n.m.	
банка can n.f.	
барабан drum n.m.	
бассейн pool n.m.	
башня tower n.f.	
бег run n.m.	
бегство escape n.n.	
безопасность safety n.f.	
белок white n.m.	
бензин petrol, gasoline n.m.	
берег (обычно/ о реке) bank n.m.	
беседа talk n.f.	
беспокойство anxiety n.n.	
бессмыслица nonsense n.f.	
библиотека library n.f.	
бидон can n.m.	
биение beat n.n.	
бизнес business n.m.	
билет ticket n.m.	
битва battle n.f.	
благо good n.n.	
благосклонность favour n.f.	
бланк form n.m.	
блюдце dish n.n.	
боб bean n.m.	
бог god n.m.	
богатство wealth n.n.	
боль ache, pain n.f.	
больница hospital n.f.	
большой палец thumb n.m.	
бомба bomb n.f.	
борода beard n.f.	
борьба struggle n.f.	
ботинок boot n.m.	
бочка barrel n.f.	
боязнь fear n.f.	
брак marriage n.m.	
брат brother n.m.	
бревно log n.n.	
бригада team n.f.	
бриллиант diamond n.m.	
бровь eyebrow n.f.	
бросок throw n.m.	
брус bar n.m.	
будущее future n.n.	
буква letter n.f.	
булавка pin n.f.	
бумага paper n.f.	
буря storm n.f.	
бутылка bottle n.f.	
вагон car n.m.	
важность importance n.f.	
ваза bowl n.f.	
ванна bath n.f.	
введение introduction n.n.	
ведомство department n.n.	
ведро bucket n.n.	
век century n.m.	
веко eyelid n.n.	
велосипед cycle n.m.	
вера faith n.f.	
веревка string n.f.	
верность loyalty n.f.	
вероятность probability n.f.	
верх top n.m.	
верховая прогулка ride n.f.	
вершина top n.f.	
вес weight n.m.	
веселье fun n.n.	
весна spring n.f.	
вестибюль hall n.m.	
весы balance; scales n.m.pl.	
ветвь branch n.f.	
ветер wind n.m.	
вечер evening n.m.	
вечеринка party n.f.	
вещество substance n.n.	
вещь object n.f.	
взгляд view n.m.	
вздор nonsense n.m.	
вздох breath n.m.	
вздрагивание start n.n.	
взмах stroke n.m.	
взрыв explosion n.m.	
взрывчатка explosive n.f.	
взрывчатое вещество explosive n.n.	
вид view n.m.	
видеокамера camera n.f.	
визит visit n.m.	
вилка fork n.f.	
вилы pitchfork n.pl. (no sing.)	
вина fault n.f.	
вино wine n.n.	
виновность guilt n.f.	
вкус taste n.m.	
владение possession n.n.	
власть power n.f.	
влияние influence n.n.	
вложение enclosure n.n.	
внешний вид appearance n.m.	
внимание attention n.n.	
внутренности inwards n.f.pl.	
вода water n.f.	
военный флот navy n.m.	
возврат return n.m.	
возвращение return n.n.	
возвышенность height n.f.	
воздух air n.m.	
возможность possibility n.f.	
вознаграждение reward n.n.	
возраст age n.m.	
война war n.f.	
вокзал station n.m.	
волна wave n.f.	
волос hair n.m.	
волшебник magician n.m.	
волшебство magic n.n.	
воля will n.f.	
воображение fancy n.n.	
вооружение arms n.n.	
вопль cry n.m.	
вопрос question n.m.	
вор thief n.m.	
ворота gate n.pl.	
воротник collar n.m.	
восток east n.m.	
восторг delight n.m.	
восхищение admiration n.n.	
восход rise n.m.	
вояж voyage n.m.	
враг enemy n.m.	
врач doctor n.m.	
вред harm n.m.	
время (в общеупотребительном смысле) time n.n.	
время (грамматическое понятие) tense n.n.	
вселенная universe n.f.	
вспышка flash n.f.	
встреча meeting n.f.	
вход entrance n.m.	
выбор choice n.m.	
выборы election(s) n.m.pl.	
выгода profit n.f.	
вызов call n.m.	
выплата payment n.f.	
выражение (грамматическое понятие) phrase (grammar) n.n.	
выражение expression n.n.	
высота height n.f.	
выстрел shot n.m.	
вышка tower n.f.	
газ gas n.m.	
газета newspaper n.f.	
гайка nut n.f.	
галстук tie n.m.	
гараж garage n.m.	
гвоздь nail n.m.	
гид guide n.m.	
гильза shell n.f.	
глава head n.f.	
глагол verb n.m.	
глаз eye n.m.	
гласная (грамматическое понятие) vowel n.f.	
глина clay n.f.	
глотка throat n.f.	
глоток swallow n.m.	
глубина depth n.f.	
глупец fool n.m.	
глыба lump n.f.	
гнев anger n.m.	
гнездо nest n.n.	
гниение decay n.n.	
год year n.m.	
голова head n.f.	
голод hunger n.m.	
голос voice n.m.	
гонка race n.f.	
гора mountain n.f.	
гордость pride n.f.	
горе sorrow n.n.	
горизонт horizon n.m.	
горло throat n.n.	
горлышко neck n.n.	
город city n.m.	
горшок pot n.m.	
госпиталь hospital n.m.	
господин gentleman n.m.	
гостиница hotel n.f.	
гость guest n.m.	
государство state n.n.	
градус degree n.m.	
гражданин citizen n.m.	
грамм gram n.m.	
грамматика grammar n.f.	
граница border n.f.	
грация grace n.f.	
грифель lead n.m.	
гром thunder n.m.	
грохот crash n.m.	
груда pile n.f.	
грудная клетка chest n.f.	
грудь breast n.f.	
груз load n.m.	
группа group n.f.	
грязь soil n.f.	
губа lip n.f.	
гудок horn n.m.	
давка crush n.f.	
давление pressure n.n.	
дама lady n.f.	
дар gift n.m.	
дата date n.f.	
дверной пролет doorway n.m.	
дверь door n.f.	
двигатель engine n.m.	
двор court n.m.	
дворец palace n.m.	
дворянин nobleman n.m.	
девочка girl n.f.	
девушка girl n.f.	
дедушка grandfather n.f.	
действие act n.n.	
декларация declaration n.f.	
декорации scenery n.f.pl.	
деление division n.n.	
дело affair n.n.	
день day n.m.	
день рождения birthday n.m.	
деньги money n.pl. (no sing.)	
департамент department n.m.	
деревня village n.f.	
дерево wood n.n.	
деталь detail n.f.	
дети children n.m.pl.	
детство childhood n.n.	
дефект fault n.m.	
деятельность activity n.f.	
джентельмен gentleman n.m.	
диапазон range n.m.	
дитя baby n.n.	
длина length n.f.	
днище bottom n.n.	
дно bottom n.n.	
добавление addition n.n.	
добро good n.n.	
доверие confidence n.n.	
довод argument n.m.	
догадка guess n.f.	
договор contract n.m.	
дождь rain n.m.	
доказательство proof n.n.	
доклад report n.m.	
доктор doctor n.m.	
долг debt n.m.	
долина valley n.f.	
доллар dollar n.m.	
дом home n.m.	
допущение admission n.n.	
дорога road n.f.	
дорожка track n.f.	
досада annoyance n.f.	
доска board n.f.	
доспехи armour n.m.pl.	
доступ admittance n.m.	
доход income n.m.	
дочь daughter n.f.	
драгоценности jewellery n.f.pl.	
драгоценный камень jewel n.m.	
дротик spear n.m.	
друг friend n.m.	
дуга arch n.f.	
дуновение blow n.n.	
дурак fool n.m.	
дух spirit n.m.	
душа soul n.f.	
дъявол devil n.m.	
дым smoke n.m.	
дымка mist n.f.	
дыра hole n.f.	
дыхание wind n.n.	
дядя uncle n.m.	
еда meal n.f.	
единица unit n.f.	
жажда thirst n.f.	
жало sting n.n.	
жалоба complaint n.f.	
жалость pity n.f.	
жар fever n.m.	
жара heat n.f.	
жезл rod n.m.	
желание desire n.n.	
желе jelly n.n.	
железная дорога railway n.f.	
железо iron n.n.	
желудок stomach n.m.	
жена wife n.f.	
женитьба marriage n.f.	
женщина woman n.f.	
жестокость cruelty n.f.	
жесть tin n.f.	
живопись painting n.f.	
живот stomach n.m.	
животное animal n.n.	
животное домашнее pet n.n.	
жидкость liquid n.f.	
жизнь life n.f.	
жилище lodging n.n.	
жребий lot n.m.	
журнал magazine n.m.	
забава amusement n.f.	
забор fence n.m.	
забота care n.f.	
заведение establishment n.n.	
заведующий manager n.m.	
завещание will n.n.	
зависть jealousy n.f.	
завиток curl n.m.	
завод plant, factory n.m.	
завтрак breakfast n.m.	
заголовок title n.m.	
задание job n.n.	
задержка stop, delay n.f.	
задний план background n.m.	
заказ order n.m.	
заказчик customer n.m.	
заключенный prisoner n.m.	
закон law n.m.	
законопроект bill n.m.	
зал hall n.m.	
заметка remark n.f.	
замечание remark n.n.	
замок castle n.m.	
замок lock n.m.	
занавеска curtain n.f.	
занятие employment n.n.	
запад west n.m.	
запас store, supply n.m.	
запах smell n.m.	
запись record n.f.	
запор lock n.m.	
запрос inquiry, request n.m.	
запястье wrist n.n.	
зараза infection n.f.	
зарплата pay, wages n.f.	
заряд charge, load n.m.	
заседание meeting n.n.	
затруднение difficulty n.n.	
захват hold n.m.	
защита protection n.f.	
заявление declaration n.n.	
звание degree, rank n.n.	
звезда star n.f.	
звонок ring n.m.	
звук sound n.m.	
здание house n.n.	
здоровье health n.n.	
земля earth n.f.	
зеркало glass n.n.	
зерно seed n.n.	
зима winter n.f.	
зло evil n.n.	
злоба spite n.f.	
злость spite n.f.	
змея snake n.f.	
знак sign n.m.	
знание knowledge n.n.	
значение sense n.n.	
значительность importance n.f.	
зов call n.m.	
зола ash n.f.	
золото gold n.n.	
зона belt n.f.	
зоопарк zoo n.m.	
зрелище show n.n.	
зрение sight n.n.	
зуб tooth n.m.	
иголка needle n.f.	
игра game n.f.	
игрушка toy n.f.	
идея idea n.f.	
избыток plenty n.m.	
извещение notice n.n.	
извинение excuse n.n.	
изгиб curve n.m.	
изгородь fence n.f.	
изделие product n.n.	
изменение change n.n.	
изнанка back n.f.	
изображение picture n.n.	
изобретение invention n.n.	
изучение study n.n.	
изящество grace n.n.	
имя name n.n.	
индустрия industry n.f.	
инженер engineer n.m.	
иностранец foreigner n.m.	
инструкция instruction n.f.	
инструмент instrument n.m.	
интерес concern n.m.	
инфекция infection n.f.	
информация information n.f.	
искусство art n.n.	
испытание test n.n.	
исследование examination n.n.	
история history n.f.	
источник (родник) spring n.m.	
источник origin n.m.	
итог total n.m.	
каблук heel n.m.	
калитка gate n.f.	
калькулятор calculator n.m.	
камень stone, rock n.f.	
камера (кино/ фото/ видео) camera n.f.	
камера тюремная cell n.f.	
камин fireplace n.m.	
канава ditch n.f.	
канат rope n.m.	
каникулы holidays, vacation (students') n.pl. (no sing.)	
капитал capital n.m.	
капитан captain n.m.	
капля drop n.f.	
каравай loaf n.m.	
карандаш pencil n.m.	
карман pocket n.m.	
карта card n.f.	
картина painting n.f.	
картинка picture n.f.	
картон cardboard n.m.	
карточка card n.f.	
картошка potato n.f.	
кастрюля pan n.f.	
катушка roll n.f.	
качание swing n.n.	
качество quality n.n.	
кашель cough n.m.	
квадрат square n.m.	
квартал quarter n.m.	
квартал города block n.m.	
квартира flat, lodgings n.f.	
квитанция ticket n.f.	
кекс cake n.m.	
келья cell n.f.	
кепка cap n.f.	
килограмм kilo, kilogram n.m.	
километр kilometre n.m.	
кинематограф cinema n.m.	
кино cinema n.n.	
кипение boil n.n.	
кирпич brick n.m.	
кислород oxygen n.m.	
кисть brush n.f.	
кишки bowels n.f.pl.	
класс class n.m.	
клей glue n.m.	
клеймо stamp n.n.	
клерк clerk n.m.	
клетка cage n.f.	
клиент customer n.m.	
клинок blade n.m.	
клуб club n.m.	
клюв beak, bill n.m.	
ключ key n.m.	
книга book n.f.	
кнопка button n.f.	
кнут whip n.m.	
князь prince n.m.	
кожа (как материал) leather n.f.	
кожа человека skin n.f.	
коза goat n.f.	
козёл goat n.m.	
колебание swing n.n.	
колено knee n.n.	
колесо wheel n.n.	
количество amount, quantity n.n.	
колледж college n.m.	
колода block n.f.	
колодец well n.m.	
колокол bell n.m.	
кольцо ring n.n.	
ком lump n.m.	
команда command n.f.	
комбинация combination n.f.	
комитет committee n.m.	
комната room n.f.	
компания company n.f.	
компаньон partner n.m.	
комплект set n.m.	
компьютер computer n.m.	
комфорт comfort n.m.	
конверт envelope n.m.	
конец end, finish n.m.	
конечность limb n.f.	
конкурент competitor n.m.	
конкуренция competition n.f.	
контора office n.f.	
контракт contract n.m.	
контроль control n.m.	
концерт concert n.m.	
конь horse n.m.	
копия copy n.f.	
копье spear n.n.	
корабль ship n.m.	
корень root n.m.	
корзина basket n.f.	
коридор passage n.m.	
коробка box n.f.	
корова cow n.f.	
королева queen n.f.	
королевство kingdom n.n.	
король king n.m.	
кость bone n.f.	
кот cat n.m.	
котелок pot n.m.	
кофе coffee n.m.	
кошка cat n.f.	
край side, edge, border n.m.	
красавица beauty n.f.	
краска paint n.f.	
красота beauty n.f.	
крем cream n.m.	
крест cross n.m.	
крестьянин farmer n.m.	
кривая curve n.f.	
крик shout, cry n.m.	
кровать bed n.f.	
кровь blood n.f.	
кролик rabbit n.m.	
кромка edge n.f.	
круг circle n.m.	
кругозор horizon n.m.	
крушение crash, ruin, wreck n.n.	
крушение планов defeat n.n.	
крыло wing n.n.	
крыса rat n.f.	
крыша roof n.f.	
крышка cover, lid n.f.	
крючок hook n.m.	
кубок bowl n.m.	
культ worship n.m.	
курица hen n.f.	
курс course n.m.	
кусок piece n.m.	
кусочек bit n.m.	
куст bush n.m.	
кустарник bush n.m.	
кухня kitchen n.f.	
куча pile n.f.	
лагерь camp n.m.	
лампа lamp n.f.	
лань deer n.f.	
латунь brass n.f.	
лев lion n.m.	
лёгкое (часть тела) lung n.n.	
лёд ice n.m.	
леди lady n.f.pl.	
лезвие blade n.n.	
лекарство drug n.n.	
лента band n.f.	
лес forest n.m.	
лестница stairs n.f.	
лето summer n.n.	
лечение cure n.n.	
лидерство lead n.n.	
лимит limit n.m.	
линейка ruler n.f.	
линия line n.f.	
лиса fox n.f.	
лист (бумаги) sheet (of paper) n.m.	
лист (растения) leaf (of a plant) n.m.	
литература literature n.f.	
литр litre n.m.	
лифт cage, lift, elevator n.m.	
лихорадка fever n.f.	
лицевая сторона face n.f.	
лицо face n.n.	
личность character n.f.	
лишение hardship n.n.	
лоб forehead n.m.	
лодка boat n.f.	
лодыжка ankle n.f.	
ложка spoon n.f.	
ложь lie n.f.	
локон curl n.m.	
локоть elbow n.m.	
лопасть blade n.f.	
лопата spade n.f.	
лошадь horse n.f.	
лужа pool n.f.	
лук onion n.m.	
луковица onion n.f.	
луна moon n.f.	
луч beam n.m.	
любезность grace n.f.	
любимец favourite n.m.	
любовь love n.f.	
люди people n.m.pl.	
макушка top n.f.	
мальчик boy n.m.	
мама mother n.f.	
марка stamp n.f.	
марш march n.m.	
масло oil n.n.	
масса crowd n.f.	
мастер master n.m.	
мастерство skill n.n.	
масштаб scale n.m.	
материал material n.m.	
машина car n.f.	
мгновение moment n.n.	
меблировка furniture n.f.	
медведь bear n.m.	
медицина medicine n.f.	
медицинская сестра nurse n.f.	
медь copper n.f.	
мел chalk n.m.	
мелочь small change, (fig.) trifle; (pl.) details n.f.	
мера measure n.f.	
место place, position, spot n.n.	
месяц month n.m.	
металл metal n.m.	
метка mark n.f.	
метод method n.m.	
метр metre n.m.	
мех fur n.m.	
механизм machine n.m.	
меч sword n.m.	
мечта dream n.f.	
мешок bag n.m.	
микроскоп microscope n.m.	
миля mile n.f.	
минерал mineral n.m.	
министр minister n.m.	
минута minute n.f.	
мир (мироздание) world n.m.	
мир (спокойное состояние) peace n.m.	
младенец baby n.m.	
мнение opinion n.n.	
множество plenty, many n.n.	
могила grave n.f.	
могущество might n.n.	
мода style, fashion n.f.	
модель model n.f.	
мозг brain n.m.	
молва fame n.f.	
молитва prayer n.f.	
молния lightning n.f.	
молодёжь youth n.f.	
молодость youth n.f.	
молоко milk n.n.	
молоток hammer n.m.	
молчание silence n.n.	
момент minute n.m.	
монета coin n.f.	
море sea n.n.	
мост bridge n.m.	
мотор engine, motor n.m.	
мощность power n.f.	
мощь power, might n.f.	
мудрость wisdom n.f.	
муж husband n.m.	
мужество courage n.n.	
мужчина man n.m.	
музыка music n.f.	
музыкант musician n.m.	
мука (для выпечки) flour n.f.	
мука torment n.f.	
мундир uniform n.m.	
муравей ant n.m.	
мускул muscle n.m.	
мусор waste n.m.	
муха fly n.f.	
мыло soap n.n.	
мысль idea, thought n.f.	
мысок (ботинка) toe (of a shoe) n.m.	
мытье (уборка) wash n.n.	
мышление thought n.n.	
мышца muscle n.f.	
мышь mouse n.f.	
мякоть flesh n.f.	
мясо meat n.n.	
мяч ball n.m.	
набор set n.m.	
наводнение flood n.n.	
награда reward n.f.	
нагрузка charge n.f.	
надежда hope n.f.	
название name n.n.	
назначение appointment n.n.	
наказание punishment n.n.	
наклонность tendency n.f.	
налог tax n.m.	
намерение intention n.n.	
напиток drink n.m.	
направление course n.n.	
наречие adverb n.n.	
наркотик drug n.m.	
народ people n.m.	
наружность appearance n.f.	
нарыв boil n.m.	
насекомое insect n.n.	
население population n.n.	
насилие violence n.n.	
наслаждение delight n.n.	
насос pump n.m.	
настроение temper n.n.	
насыпь bank n.f.	
натура nature n.f.	
натяжка stretch n.f.	
наука science n.f.	
нация nation n.f.	
начало start, origin, beginning n.n.	
начальник chief n.m.	
небеса heaven n.f.	
небо sky n.n.	
неделя week n.f.	
недостаток (плохое качество) fault n.m.	
недостаток (чего-либо не хватает) want n.m.	
неистовство violence n.n.	
нейлон nylon n.m.	
ненависть hate n.f.	
необходимость need n.f.	
неожиданность surprise n.f.	
неправота wrong n.f.	
неприятель enemy n.m.	
нерв nerve n.m.	
неудача failure n.f.	
нефть oil n.f.	
нитка thread n.f.	
новости news n.f.pl.	
нога leg n.f.	
ноготь nail n.m.	
нож knife n.m.	
ножка (стола и пр.) leg n.f.	
ножницы scissors n.pl. (no sing.)	
ноль zero n.m.	
номер number n.m.	
нонсенс nonsense n.m.	
нос nose n.m.	
носик beak n.m.	
носовой платок handkerchief n.m.	
носок sock n.m.	
ночь night n.f.	
нравы customs; morals and manners n.m.pl.	
нужда need n.f.	
няня nurse n.f.	
обаяние charm n.n.	
обед dinner n.m.	
обезьяна monkey n.f.	
обертка cover n.f.	
обескураженность discouragement n.f.	
обеспечение provision n.n.	
обещание promise n.n.	
обида offence n.f.	
обладание possession n.n.	
облако cloud n.n.	
область area n.f.	
обман cheat n.m.	
обманщик cheat n.m.	
обмен exchange n.m.	
ободрение encouragement n.n.	
оборона defence n.f.	
оборудование machinery n.n.	
образ (жизни/ мысли) way (of life, thinking) n.m.	
образ fashion n.m.	
образец example n.m.	
образование education n.n.	
обращение address n.n.	
обслуживание attendance n.n.	
общественность public n.f.	
общество society n.n.	
объединение union n.n.	
объект subject n.m.	
объявление advertisement n.n.	
объяснение explanation n.n.	
обычай custom n.m.	
обязанность duty n.f.	
овощ vegetable n.m.	
овца sheep n.f.	
огонь fire n.m.	
одежда clothes, clothing, garment n.f.	
одобрение approval n.n.	
одолжение favour n.n.	
ожог burn n.m.	
озеро lake n.n.	
океан ocean n.m.	
окно window n.n.	
оковы shackles, fetters, chains n.pl. (no sing.)	
олень deer n.m.	
олово tin n.n.	
опасность danger n.f.	
операция operation n.f.	
описание description n.n.	
опора support n.f.	
оппозиция opposition n.f.	
оппонент opponent n.m.	
определение determination n.n.	
опыт жизненный experience n.m.	
орган organ n.m.	
организация organization n.f.	
орех nut n.m.	
оркестр band n.m.	
орудие gun n.n.	
оружие arms n.n.	
освещение light n.n.	
осень autumn n.f.	
оскорбление offence n.n.	
осмотр examination n.m.	
основа base n.f.	
основание foot n.n.	
особа person n.f.	
остановка station n.f.	
остров island n.m.	
острога spear n.f.	
отвага daring n.f.	
отверстие hole n.n.	
ответ answer n.m.	
отговорка excuse n.f.	
отдел department n.m.	
отделение division n.n.	
отдых rest n.m.	
отец father n.m.	
отказ refusal n.m.	
открытие discovery n.n.	
отношение relation n.n.	
отпечаток print n.m.	
отправление start n.n.	
отпуск holiday n.m.	
отрава poison n.f.	
отрасль branch n.f.	
отсутствие absence n.n.	
оттиск print n.m.	
отчет report n.m.	
офис office n.m.	
офицер officer n.m.	
официальное лицо official n.n.	
официант waiter n.m.	
охота chase n.f.	
охранник guard n.m.	
очарование charm n.n.	
очевидец witness n.m.	
очертание shape n.n.	
очки glasses n.n.pl.	
ошейник collar n.m.	
ошибочность wrong n.f.	
ощущение sensation n.n.	
падение fall n.n.	
пакет packet n.m.	
палатка tent n.f.	
палец finger n.m.	
палец на ноге toe n.m.	
палка stick n.f.	
пальто coat n.n.	
память memory n.f.	
папироса cigarette n.f.	
пар steam n.m.	
пара pair n.f.	
параграф article n.m.	
параллель parallel n.f.	
парк park n.m.	
парламент parliament n.m.	
партия party n.f.	
партнер partner n.m.	
пассажир passenger n.m.	
пауза pause n.f.	
пациент patient n.m.	
пачка pack n.f.	
пепел ash n.m.	
перебранка quarrel n.f.	
перевозка carriage n.f.	
передняя сторона front n.f.	
перелет flight n.m.	
перемена change n.f.	
перерыв interruption n.m.	
перец pepper n.m.	
период period n.m.	
перо feather n.n.	
персона person n.f.	
песня song n.f.	
песок sand n.m.	
петля вязальная stitch n.f.	
печаль sorrow n.f.	
печать print n.f.	
пианино piano n.n.	
пиво beer n.n.	
пиджак coat n.m.	
пилот pilot n.m.	
пинок kick n.m.	
пирожное pastry n.n.	
письмо letter n.n.	
пища food n.f.	
пламя flame n.f.	
план plan n.m.	
пластина plate n.f.	
плата pay n.f.	
плачь cry n.m.	
плёнка film n.f.	
плечо shoulder n.n.	
плоскость plane n.f.	
плоть flesh n.f.	
площадь square n.f.	
победа victory n.f.	
побережье coast n.n.	
повар cook n.m.	
поведение behaviour n.n.	
повелитель lord n.m.	
поверхность surface n.f.	
повиновение obedience n.n.	
повод cause n.m.	
повозка cart n.f.	
повреждение damage n.n.	
повышение rise n.n.	
погода weather n.f.	
погоня chase n.f.	
подарок present n.m.	
подбородок chin n.m.	
подготовка preparation n.f.	
поддержка support n.f.	
подобие similarity n.n.	
подпись signature n.f.	
подразделение unit n.n.	
подробность detail n.f.	
подъем rise n.m.	
поездка journey n.f.	
позволение permission n.n.	
позиция position n.f.	
позор shame n.m.	
поиск search n.m.	
поклонение worship n.n.	
покой rest n.m.	
пол (в помещении) floor (of a building) n.m.	
пол (физиологический) sex n.m.	
полдень afternoon n.m.	
поле field n.n.	
поле зрения view n.n.	
полёт flight n.m.	
политик politician n.m.	
политика politics n.f.	
полиция police n.f.	
полка shelf n.f.	
половина half n.f.	
половодье flood n.n.	
положение position n.n.	
поломка failure n.f.	
польза profit n.f.	
полюс pole n.m.	
помещение room n.n.	
помощь help n.f.	
понижение decrease n.n.	
поощрение encouragement n.n.	
популярность popularity n.f.	
попытка attempt n.f.	
поражение defeat n.n.	
порез cut n.m.	
порицание blame n.n.	
порода breed n.f.	
порошок powder n.m.	
порт port n.m.	
поручение charge n.n.	
посещаемость attendance n.f.	
посещение visit n.n.	
послание message n.n.	
послушание obedience n.n.	
посох stick n.m.	
поставка supply n.f.	
постель bed n.f.	
посторонний stranger n.m.	
поступок action n.m.	
посылка parcel n.f.	
посыльный messenger n.m.	
потеря waste n.f.	
поток stream n.m.	
потребность demand n.f.	
потрясение shock n.n.	
похвала praise n.f.	
поход march n.m.	
походка step n.f.	
похороны burial, funeral n.pl. (no sing.)	
поцелуй kiss n.m.	
почва ground n.f.	
почерк hand n.m.	
почесть honour n.f.	
почта post, mail n.f.	
поэзия poetry n.f.	
поэма poem n.f.	
поэт poet n.m.	
появление appearance n.n.	
пояс belt n.m.	
правило principle n.n.	
правитель ruler n.f.	
правительство government n.n.	
право right n.n.	
правосудие justice n.n.	
праздник holiday n.m.	
практика practice n.f.	
преграда bar n.f.	
предвестник messenger n.m.	
предел limit n.m.	
предложение (грамматическое понятие) sentence n.n.	
предложение (напр.: о сотрудничестве) offer (e.g.: to collaborate) n.n.	
предмет subject n.m.	
предположение guess n.n.	
предрасположение favour n.n.	
председатель chairperson n.m.	
представитель representative n.m.	
представление show n.n.	
предупреждение notice n.n.	
президент president n.m.	
преимущество advantage n.n.	
препятствие bar n.n.	
прерывание interruption n.n.	
преступление crime n.n.	
преступник criminal n.m.	
претензия claim n.f.	
прибор apparatus n.m.	
прибыль income n.f.	
прибытие arrival n.n.	
привет greeting n.m.	
приветствие greeting n.n.	
привычка practice n.f.	
приглашение invitation n.n.	
приговор judgement n.m.	
приезд arrival n.m.	
приз prize n.m.	
признак sign n.m.	
признание admission n.n.	
призыв call n.m.	
приказ command n.m.	
приключение adventure n.n.	
прикосновение touch n.n.	
прилагательное adjective n.n.	
приложение enclosure n.n.	
пример example n.m.	
принц prince n.m.	
принцип principle n.m.	
припадок attack n.m.	
природа nature n.f.	
прирост increase n.m.	
приступ attack n.m.	
присутствие attendance n.n.	
прихоть fancy n.f.	
причастие (грамматическое понятие) participle n.n.	
причина cause n.f.	
приют shelter n.m.	
приятель fellow n.m.	
проблема problem n.f.	
проверка test n.f.	
провизия provisions n.f.	
провод wire n.m.	
проводник guide n.m.	
проволока wire n.f.	
прогулка walk n.f.	
продажа sale n.f.	
продвижение advance n.n.	
продолжительность length n.f.	
продукт product n.m.	
проигрыш loss n.m.	
производство production n.n.	
произношение pronunciation n.n.	
происхождение origin n.n.	
происшествие accident n.n.	
проклятие curse n.n.	
промах miss n.m.	
промедление delay n.n.	
промышленность industry n.f.	
пропорция rate n.f.	
пространство space n.n.	
простуда cold n.f.	
проступок offence n.m.	
простыня sheet n.f.	
просьба request n.f.	
противник opponent n.m.	
противопоставление opposition n.n.	
протяжение stretch n.n.	
профессия profession n.f.	
проход passage n.m.	
процент per cent n.m.	
процесс process n.m.	
процессия procession n.f.	
прошлое past n.n.	
пружина spring n.f.	
прут rod n.m.	
прыжок spring n.m.	
прямоугольник square n.m.	
птица bird n.f.	
публика public n.f.	
пуговица button n.f.	
пудра powder n.f.	
пуля bullet n.f.	
пункт point n.m.	
пустая трата waste n.f.	
пустыня desert n.f.	
путешествие tour n.n.	
путь path n.m.	
пучок bunch n.m.	
пчела bee n.f.	
пшеница wheat n.f.	
пыль dust n.f.	
пятка heel n.f.	
пятно soil n.n.	
раб slave n.m.	
работа employment n.f.	
работодатель employer n.m.	
равенство equality n.n.	
равнина plain n.f.	
равновесие balance n.n.	
радио radio n.n.	
радость joy n.f.	
развалины ruins n.f.pl.	
развлечение amusement n.n.	
разговор conversation n.m.	
разделение division n.n.	
раздражение annoyance n.n.	
различие difference n.n.	
разложение decay n.n.	
размер size n.m.	
разница difference n.f.	
разновидность kind n.f.	
разнообразие variety n.n.	
разность difference n.f.	
разочарование disappointment n.n.	
разрез cut n.m.	
разрешение permission n.n.	
разрушение destruction n.n.	
разрыв burst n.m.	
разум reason n.m.	
раковина shell n.f.	
рама frame n.f.	
рана wound n.f.	
ранг rank n.m.	
ранение wound n.n.	
раса race n.f.	
раскол split n.m.	
расписание time-table n.n.	
распознавание recognition n.n.	
расселина crack n.f.	
расследование inquiry n.n.	
расстояние distance n.n.	
рассудок reason n.m.	
растение plant n.n.	
растягивание stretch n.n.	
расческа comb n.f.	
ребёнок child n.m.	
ревность jealousy n.f.	
револьвер gun n.m.	
резина rubber n.f.	
результат effect n.m.	
река river n.f.	
реклама advertisement n.f.	
религия religion n.f.	
ремень leather n.m.	
ресница eyelash n.f.	
республика republic n.f.	
ресторан restaurant n.m.	
речь speech n.f.	
решение decision n.n.	
решительность decision n.f.	
рис rice n.m.	
риск risk n.m.	
рисунок figure n.m.	
ров ditch n.m.	
рог horn n.m.	
род sort n.m.	
родитель parent n.m.	
родственник relative n.m.	
родство relation n.n.	
рождение birth n.n.	
роза rose n.f.	
рок fate n.m.	
рост growth n.m.	
рот mouth n.m.	
рубашка shirt n.f.	
ругательство curse n.n.	
рудник mine n.m.	
ружьё firearm, weapon n.n.	
руины ruins n.f.pl.	
рука arm n.f.	
руководитель chief n.m.	
руководство direction n.n.	
рукоятка handle n.f.	
рулет roll n.m.	
рулон roll n.m.	
руль wheel n.m.	
ручей stream n.m.	
ручка (напр.: дверная) handle n.f.	
ручка пишущая pen n.f.	
рыба fish n.f.	
рыбак fisherman n.m.	
рыболов fisherman n.m.	
рынок market n.m.	
ряд range n.m.	
сад garden n.m.	
самец male n.m.	
самолет aircraft n.m.	
сантиметр centimetre n.m.	
сахар sugar n.m.	
свадьба wedding, marriage n.f.	
сведения information n.pl.	
сверчок cricket n.m.	
свет light n.m.	
свеча candle n.f.	
свидание appointment n.n.	
свидетель witness n.m.	
свинец lead n.m.	
свинья pig n.f.	
свист whistle n.m.	
свобода freedom n.f.	
свойство property n.n.	
связка bunch n.f.	
связь relation n.f.	
священник priest n.m.	
сгиб fold n.m.	
сделка deal n.f.	
север north n.m.	
сезон season n.m.	
секрет secret n.m.	
секретарь secretary n.m.	
секретность secrecy n.f.	
секунда second n.f.	
семья family n.f.	
семя seed n.n.	
сенсация sensation n.f.	
сердце heart n.n.	
серебро silver n.n.	
середина middle n.f.	
сестра sister n.f.	
сеть net n.f.	
сигарета cigarette n.f.	
сигнал signal n.m.	
сиделка nurse n.f.	
сиденье seat n.n.	
сила strength n.f.	
симпатия sympathy n.f.	
система system n.f.	
систематизация arrangement n.f.	
ситуация situation n.f.	
скала cliff n.f.	
скатерть cloth n.f.	
скачок jump n.m.	
склад store n.m.	
складка fold n.f.	
склон slope n.m.	
сковородка pan n.f.	
скорлупа shell n.f.	
скорость speed n.f.	
скот cattle n.m.	
скрытность secrecy n.f.	
слава fame n.f.	
след footstep n.m.	
слеза tear n.f.	
сливки cream n.pl. (no sing.)	
словарь dictionary n.m.	
слово word n.n.	
сложение addition n.n.	
слон elephant n.m.	
слуга servant n.m.	
служащий clerk n.m.	
служба service n.f.	
служитель servant n.m.	
слух ear n.m.	
случай case n.m.	
случайность chance n.f.	
смелость courage n.f.	
смерть death n.f.	
смесь mixture n.f.	
смех laugh n.m.	
смысл sense n.m.	
снабжение provision n.n.	
снаряд shell n.m.	
снег snow n.m.	
снижение reduction n.n.	
собака dog n.f.	
собеседник companion n.m.	
собрание meeting n.n.	
собственность property n.f.	
событие event n.n.	
совесть conscience n.f.	
совет (орган) council n.m.	
совет advice n.m.	
соглашение agreement n.n.	
содержание contents n.n.	
содержимое contents n.n.	
соединение (место соединения) joint n.n.	
соединение compound n.n.	
создание creature n.n.	
сок juice n.m.	
сокращение reduction n.n.	
солдат soldier n.m.	
солнце sun n.n.	
соль salt n.f.	
сомнение doubt n.n.	
сон dream n.m.	
сообщение report n.n.	
сооружение building n.n.	
соответствие accordance n.n.	
соперник competitor n.m.	
соревнование competition n.n.	
сорочка shirt n.f.	
сорт sort n.m.	
сосед neighbour n.m.	
соседство neighbourhood n.n.	
состав compound n.m.	
состояние state n.n.	
состязание competition n.n.	
сочетание combination n.n.	
сочувствие sympathy n.n.	
союз union n.m.	
спасение escape n.n.	
специалист specialist n.m.	
спешка hurry n.f.	
спина back n.f.	
спинка back n.f.	
спирт spirit n.m.	
список list n.m.	
спица needle n.f.	
спичка match n.f.	
спокойствие calm n.n.	
спорт sport n.m.	
способ way n.m.	
способность ability n.f.	
справедливость justice n.f.	
справка inquiry n.f.	
спутник companion n.m.	
сравнение comparison n.n.	
сражение fight n.n.	
средняя школа college n.f.	
средство cure n.n.	
средство means n.n.	
ссора quarrel n.f.	
ставка rate n.f.	
стадия stage n.f.	
стакан glass n.m.	
сталь steel n.f.	
стандарт standard n.m.	
станция station n.f.	
старт start n.m.	
статья article n.f.	
ствол stem n.m.	
стебель stem n.m.	
стежок stitch n.m.	
стекло glass n.n.	
стена wall n.f.	
степень degree n.f.	
стержень rod n.m.	
стиль style n.m.	
стирка wash n.f.	
стоимость cost n.f.	
стойка bar n.f.	
стол (ист.) throne (hist.) n.m.	
стол (письменный/ поверхность стола) desk n.m.	
столетие century n.n.	
столица capital n.f.	
стопа footstep n.f.	
сторож watch n.m.	
сторона side n.f.	
страдание pain n.n.	
стража guard n.f.	
страна country, nation n.f.	
страница page n.f.	
страх fear n.m.	
страхование insurance n.n.	
строка line n.f.	
структура structure n.f.	
струна string n.f.	
струя stream n.f.	
студент student n.m.	
студень jelly n.m.	
стук knock n.m.	
стул chair n.m.	
ступенька stair n.f.	
ступня foot n.f.	
стыд shame n.m.	
субъект subject n.m.	
суд court n.m.	
судьба fate n.f.	
судья judge n.m.	
суждение judgement n.n.	
сумка bag n.f.	
сумма sum, total n.f.	
суп soup n.m.	
сустав joint n.m.	
суша land n.f.	
существительное noun n.n.	
существо creature n.n.	
существование existence n.n.	
сущность substance n.f.	
сходство similarity n.n.	
сцена scene n.f.	
счастье happiness n.n.	
счет account n.m.	
сын son n.m.	
сыр cheese n.m.	
сюрприз surprise n.m.	
табак tobacco n.m.	
таблица table n.f.	
таинство mystery n.n.	
тайна secret n.f.	
такси taxi n.m. sing. and pl.	
талант gift n.m.	
талия waist n.f.	
танец dance n.m.	
тарелка plate n.f.	
театр theatre n.m.	
телевидение television n.n.	
телега cart n.f.	
телефон telephone n.m.	
тело body n.n.	
тема subject n.f.	
темнота dark n.f.	
температура temperature n.f.	
тенденция tendency n.f.	
теннис tennis n.m.	
тент tent n.m.	
тень shade n.f.	
тепло warmth n.n.	
теплота warmth n.f.	
терпение patience n.n.	
территория area n.f.	
террор terror n.m.	
тест test n.m.	
тетя aunt n.f.	
техник engineer n.m.	
течение current n.n.	
тигр tiger n.m.	
титул title n.m.	
тишина calm n.f.	
ткань cloth n.f.	
товары goods n.m.pl.	
толпа crowd n.f.	
топот stamp n.m.	
торговля trade n.f.	
торопливость hurry n.f.	
точка point n.f.	
трава grass n.f.	
транспортное средство carriage n.n.	
трап ladder n.m.	
трапеза meal n.f.	
требование claim n.n.	
треск crack n.m.	
трещина split n.f.	
тройка three n.f.	
тропинка path n.f.	
трос rope n.m.	
трость stick n.f.	
тротуар footpath n.m.	
труба pipe n.f.	
труба дымовая chimney n.f.	
труд work n.m.	
трудность difficulty n.f.	
трус coward n.m.	
туман mist n.m.	
тур tour n.m.	
турист tourist n.m.	
туфля shoe n.f.	
туча cloud n.f.	
тьма dark n.f.	
тюрьма prison n.f.	
тяжесть weight n.f.	
убеждение belief n.n.	
убежище shelter n.n.	
убийство murder n.n.	
убыль decrease n.f.	
убыток loss n.m.	
уважение regard n.n.	
уведомление notice n.n.	
увеличение increase n.n.	
уверенность confidence n.f.	
угол angle n.m.	
уголь coal n.m.	
угроза threat n.f.	
удар shock n.m.	
удача success n.f.	
удивление wonder n.n.	
удобство comfort n.n.	
удовлетворение satisfaction n.n.	
удовольствие pleasure n.n.	
удочка rod n.f.	
ужас terror n.m.	
ужин supper n.m.	
узел knot n.m.	
узнавание recognition n.n.	
узор pattern n.m.	
узы bonds, ties n.pl. (no sing.)	
указание direction n.n.	
уклон slope n.m.	
украшение decoration n.n.	
укус bite n.m.	
укус насекомого sting n.m.	
улица street n.f.	
улучшение improvement n.n.	
улыбка smile n.f.	
ум mind n.m.	
умение skill n.n.	
уменьшение decrease n.n.	
универмаг store n.m.	
университет university n.m.	
уничтожение destruction n.n.	
упадок fall n.m.	
уплата payment n.f.	
упоминание mention n.n.	
управляющий manager n.m.	
упражнение practice n.n.	
упрёк blame n.m.	
уровень degree n.m.	
урожай crop n.m.	
урок lesson n.m.	
урон damage n.m.	
усилие effort n.n.	
условие condition n.n.	
усовершенствование improvement n.n.	
успех success n.m.	
утверждение (напр.: в должности) approval n.n.	
утес cliff n.m.	
утешение comfort n.n.	
утка duck n.f.	
утро morning n.n.	
утюг iron n.m.	
ухо ear n.n.	
участь lot n.f.	
учение study n.n.	
ученик pupil n.m.	
ученый scientist n.m.	
учреждение establishment n.n.	
фабрика factory n.f.	
факт fact n.m.	
фамилия name n.f.	
фантазия fancy n.f.	
фасад front n.m.	
фасон style n.m.	
ферма farm n.f.	
фермер farmer n.m.	
фея fairy n.f.	
фигура figure n.f.	
фильм film n.m.	
финиш finish n.m.	
фирма firm n.f.	
флаг flag n.m.	
фон background n.m.	
фонарь lamp n.f.	
форма shape n.f.	
форма одежда uniform n.f.	
форт fort n.m.	
фотоаппарат camera n.m.	
фотография снимок photograph n.f.	
фотография услуги/ процесс photography n.f.	
фраза phrase n.f.	
фрукт fruit n.m.	
фунт стерлингов pound n.m.	
футляр case n.m.	
характер character, nature n.m.	
хвост tail n.m.	
хибара hut n.f.	
хижина hut n.f.	
химия chemistry n.f.	
хлеб loaf n.m.	
хлопок cotton n.m.	
хлыст whip n.m.	
ходьба walk n.f.	
хозяин host n.m.	
холл hall n.m.	
холм hill n.m.	
холод cold n.m.	
хомут collar n.m.	
храбрость courage n.f.	
храм temple n.m.	
цвет colour n.m.	
цветение blow n.n.	
цветок flower n.m.	
цель aim n.f.	
цемент cement n.m.	
цена price n.f.	
ценность value n.f.	
цент cent n.m.	
центр centre n.m.	
цепь chain n.f.	
церемония ceremony n.f.	
церковь church n.f.	
цивилизация civilization n.f.	
цикл cycle n.m.	
цилиндр barrel n.m.	
циновка mat n.f.	
цифра figure n.f.	
цыпленок chicken n.m.	
чай tea n.m.	
час (мера времени) hour n.m.	
час o'clock n.m.	
частица bit n.f.	
часть part n.f.	
часы карманные или наручные watches n.m.pl.	
часы настенные clock n.m.pl.	
чаша bowl n.f.	
чашка cup n.f.	
чек cheque n.m.	
человек person n.m.	
челюсть jaw n.f.	
червяк worm n.m.	
чернила ink n.pl.	
чернота black n.f.	
чёрт devil n.m.	
черта line n.f.	
честность honesty n.f.	
честь honour n.f.	
четверть quarter n.f.	
чин rank n.m.	
чиновник officer n.m.	
число number n.n.	
член limb n.m.	
чувство sensation n.n.	
чужеземец stranger n.m.	
шаг step n.m.	
шанс chance n.m.	
шапка cap n.f.	
шахта mine n.f.	
шёлк silk n.m.	
шёпот whisper n.m.	
шерсть wool n.f.	
шея neck n.f.	
шина tire n.f.	
ширина width n.f.	
широта width n.f.	
шкала scale n.f.	
шкаф cupboard n.m.	
школа school n.f.	
шкура fur n.f.	
шляпа hat n.f.	
шнур cord n.m.	
шок shock n.m.	
шоколад chocolate n.m.	
шпилька pin n.f.	
штамп print n.m.	
штандарт standard n.m.	
штанина leg n.f.	
штора blind n.f.	
шторм storm n.m.	
шум noise n.m.	
шутка joke n.f.	
щека cheek n.f.	
щель split n.f.	
щётка brush n.f.	
щит shield n.m.	
экзамен examination n.m.	
экипаж carriage n.m.	
электричество electricity n.n.	
этаж story, floor n.m.	
эффект effect n.m.	
юбка skirt n.f.	
ювелирное изделие jewellery n.n.	
юг south n.m.	
юмор humour n.m.	
юрист lawyer n.m.	
яблоко apple n.n.	
ягнёнок lamb n.m.	
ягода berry n.f.	
яд poison n.m.	
язык (способ общения) language n.m.	
язык (физиологическое понятие) tongue n.m.	
яйцо egg n.n.	
ярд yard n.m.	
ярлык ticket n.m.	
ячейка cell n.f.	
ящик box n.m.	
ящик case n.m.

----------


## Lampada

Числительные 
восемь eight num	
восьмой eighth num	
второй second num	
девятый ninth num	
девять nine num	
миллион million num	
миллионный millionth num	
оба both num	
обе both num	
один one num	
первый first num	
пятый fifth num	
пять five num	
седой grey num	
седьмой seventh num	
семь seven num	
сотня cent num	
сотый hundredth num	
сто hundred num	
третий third num	
три three num	
тысяча thousand num	
тысячный thousandth num	
четвёртый fourth num	
четыре four num	
шестой sixth num	
шесть six num

----------


## Lampada

Частицы и предлоги 
без without prep	
близ beside prep	
в at prep	
в направлении towards prep	
в пределах within prep	
взамен instead prep	
вместе с with prep	
вместо instead prep	
вне off prep	
во in prep	
возле near prep	
вокруг about prep	
вот here part	
вследствие for prep	
где where part	
где-то somewhere pron	
да yes part	
для for prep	
до until prep	
если if part	
если бы if part	
за after prep	
зачем why part	
из from prep	
к to prep	
как how part	
какой (в вопросительных формах) what part	
какой-нибудь any part	
какой-то some part	
когда (в вопросительных формах) when part	
когда-нибудь ever part	
который (в вопросительных формах) which part	
кроме except prep	
кто (в вопросительных формах) who part	
куда where part	
ли if part	
между between prep	
на at prep	
на верхнем этаже upstairs phr	
над above, over prep	
не not part	
нет no part	
ни neither part	
о about prep	
об about prep	
около about prep	
от from, of prep	
откуда whence part	
относительно concerning prep	
по along prep	
под under, below, beneath prep	
позади after prep	
порознь apart prep	
после after prep	
посредством by prep	
почему why part	
при by prep	
про about prep	
против against prep	
с since prep	
с помощью with prep	
сверх beyond prep	
свыше over prep	
сквозь through prep	
среди among prep	
у near prep	
через across prep	
что (в вопросительных формах) what part

----------


## Lampada

Местоимения 
ваш your pron	
все all pron	
всё everything pron	
вы you pron	
его its pron	
ее her pron	
ей her pron	
ему him pron	
им them pron	
их (напр.: их собственность/ творения и т.д.) their pron	
их (напр.: послать их/ убедить их) them pron	
кто-нибудь anyone pron	
кто-то someone pron	
меня me pron	
мне me pron	
моё mine, my pron	
мои my pron	
мой mine, my pron	
моя mine, my pron	
мы we pron	
нас us pron	
наш our pron	
никто none pron	
ничто nothing pron	
он he pron	
она she pron	
они they pron	
сам (он сам/ о мужчине) himself pron	
сам (он сам/ о неодушевленном предмете) itself pron	
сам (я сам/ я сама) myself pron	
сама (она сама/ о женщине) herself pron	
сами (вы сами) yourself pron	
сами (мы сами) ourselves pron	
сами (они сами) themselves pron	
самого oneself pron	
самый very pron	
свой own pron	
себя oneself pron	
такой such pron	
такой же same pron	
те those pron	
тот that pron	
тот же same pron	
что-нибудь anything pron	
что-то something pron	
эти these pron	
это it pron	
этот this pron	
я I pron

----------


## Lampada

864 глагола 
адресовывать address verb	
аргументировать argue verb	
арендовать rent verb	
атаковать attack verb	
балансировать balance verb	
барабанить drum verb	
бастовать strike verb	
бедствовать need verb	
бежать run verb	
беседовать talk verb	
беспокоить worry verb	
беспокоиться worry v. refl.	
бить beat verb	
благодарить thank verb	
благословлять bless verb	
блуждать wander verb	
бодрствовать wake verb	
болеть (о части тела) hurt, ache, pain (v.i.) verb	
больной sick verb	
бомбить bomb verb	
бороться struggle v. refl.	
бояться to be afraid v. refl.	
брать take verb	
бродить wander verb	
бросать throw verb	
будить wake verb	
буксовать slip verb	
быть be verb	
быть в состоянии сделать что-либо to be able verb	
быть к лицу become verb	
быть обязанным owe verb	
быть парой match verb	
быть против mind verb	
быть результатом result verb	
быть свидетелем witness verb	
вводить introduce verb	
везти drive verb	
верить believe verb	
весить weigh verb	
вести за собой lead verb	
вести себя behave verb	
вешать hang verb	
вещать broadcast verb	
взбираться climb v. refl.	
вздрагивать start verb	
взрываться explode v. refl.	
видеть see verb	
виноват sorry verb	
висеть hang verb	
виться curl v. refl.	
вкладывать enclose verb	
включать (вмещать) include verb	
владеть own verb	
влезать climb verb	
влиять influence verb	
вмещать hold verb	
внушать suggest verb	
водворять settle verb	
возбуждать excite verb	
возвращаться return v. refl.	
возглавлять lead verb	
возделывать cultivate verb	
возражать object verb	
волновать excite verb	
воображать imagine verb	
воровать steal verb	
восторгаться delight v. refl.	
восхищать delight verb	
восхищаться admire v. refl.	
восходить rise verb	
вращать roll verb	
вредить harm verb	
вскармливать nurse verb	
вспоминать remember verb	
вспомогательный глагол shall в прошедшем времени should verb	
вспомогательный глагол для образования будущего времени shall verb	
вспомогательный глагол для образования будущего времени should verb	
вспомогательный глагол для образования прошедшего времени have verb	
вспыхивать flash verb	
встречаться meet v. refl.	
вступать в члены join verb	
входить enter verb	
выбирать pick verb	
выглядеть look verb	
вызывать call verb	
выигрывать gain verb	
вынуждать force verb	
выпекать bake verb	
выполнять fulfil verb	
выпрашивать beg verb	
выпускать пары steam verb	
выравнивать level verb	
выражать express verb	
выращивать grow verb	
высаживаться land v. refl.	
выстраивать в ряд range verb	
выходить замуж marry verb	
вычислять calculate verb	
вычитать subtract verb	
глотать swallow verb	
гнаться chase v. refl.	
гнить decay verb	
гнуть curve verb	
говорить say verb	
годиться fit v. refl.	
голодать hunger verb	
голосовать vote verb	
гоняться race v. refl.	
гордиться pride v. refl.	
горевать grieve verb	
гореть burn verb	
горячить heat verb	
господствовать govern verb	
гостить visit verb	
готовить prepare verb	
готовить еду cook verb	
грабить rob verb	
граничить border verb	
греметь thunder verb	
грести row verb	
грозить threaten verb	
грузить load verb	
группировать group verb	
губить ruin verb	
гулять walk verb	
давать give verb	
давать взаймы lend verb	
давать приют shelter verb	
давать работу employ verb	
давить press verb	
датировать date verb	
двигать move verb	
двигаться go v. refl.	
дезертировать desert verb	
действовать act verb	
действовать в направлении чего-либо tend verb	
делать do verb	
делать успехи advance verb	
делить divide verb	
делиться share v. refl.	
дергать pull verb	
держать hold verb	
держаться keep v. refl.	
длиться last v. refl.	
добавлять add verb	
добиться успеха succeed verb	
добывать get verb	
догадываться guess v. refl.	
доказывать prove verb	
докладывать report verb	
должен have verb	
должна must verb	
должны must verb	
допускать admit verb	
досаждать annoy verb	
доставать get verb	
доставлять deliver verb	
достигать reach verb	
дотрагиваться touch v. refl.	
думать think verb	
дуть blow verb	
дымить smoke verb	
дышать breathe verb	
ездить на велосипеде cycle verb	
есть eat verb	
ехать go verb	
ехать верхом на лошади/ на велосипеде ride verb	
жалеть pity verb	
жалить sting verb	
жаловаться complain v. refl.	
жаль sorry verb	
ждать wait verb	
желать desire verb	
жениться marry v. refl.	
жечь burn verb	
жить live verb	
забавлять amuse verb	
заблудиться lose v. refl.	
заботиться о to take care of verb	
забывать forget verb	
завершать finish verb	
завинчивать screw verb	
зависеть depend verb	
завязнуть stick verb	
завязывать tie verb	
завязывать узел knot verb	
загораться light v. refl.	
задавать set verb	
задерживать delay verb	
зажигать fire verb	
заимствовать borrow verb	
заказывать order verb	
заканчивать complete, end, finish verb	
заключать enclose verb	
заключать в себе include verb	
заключать сделку contract verb	
закреплять fix verb	
закрывать shut, close verb	
закутывать wrap verb	
замерзать freeze verb	
замечать notice verb	
замораживать freeze verb	
занимать borrow verb	
заострять point verb	
запасать store verb	
запирать lock verb	
записывать record verb	
заполнять fill verb	
запрашивать inquire, request verb	
запрещать forbid verb	
зарабатывать earn verb	
заражать infect verb	
заражаться catch v. refl.	
заряжать charge, load verb	
заселять settle verb	
заслуживать deserve verb	
заставлять force verb	
застегивать fasten verb	
затвердеть harden verb	
затворять shut verb	
затенять shade verb	
затоплять float verb	
затрагивать concern verb	
затыкать stop verb	
защищать protect verb	
защищаться defend v. refl.	
заявлять state, claim, declare verb	
звать call verb	
звонить ring verb	
звонить по телефону call verb	
звучать sound verb	
знакомить introduce verb	
знакомиться meet v. refl.	
знать know verb	
значить mean verb	
играть (на сцене/ роль) act, perform verb	
играть play verb	
идти go verb	
избавлять rid verb	
избегать avoid verb	
избирать elect verb	
извинять excuse verb	
изгибать curve verb	
излагать develop verb	
изменять change verb	
измерять measure verb	
изнашивать wear verb	
изобретать invent verb	
изучать study verb	
иметь have verb	
иметь в виду mean verb	
иметь возможность afford verb	
иметь значение matter verb	
иметь отношение к concern verb	
иметь потребность need verb	
иметь разрешение на may verb	
иметь склонность к tend verb	
инструктировать instruct verb	
интересоваться concern v. refl.	
информировать inform verb	
искать search verb	
исполнять perform verb	
использовать use verb	
исправлять correct, fix, mend verb	
испытывать (получать опыт) experience verb	
испытывать test verb	
испытывать недостаток в lack verb	
исследовать examine verb	
истекать кровью bleed verb	
исцелять cure verb	
казаться seem v. refl.	
капать drop verb	
касаться (в переносном/ нефизическом/ смысле) concern, regard verb	
касаться touch v. refl.	
катать roll verb	
качать rock verb	
качаться swing v. refl.	
кашлять cough verb	
кидать throw verb	
кипеть boil verb	
кипятить boil verb	
классифицировать group verb	
класть put, lay verb	
клеить glue verb	
клясться swear v. refl.	
колебаться swing v. refl.	
колотить beat verb	
командовать command verb	
конкурировать compete verb	
констатировать state verb	
контролировать control verb	
кончаться stop v. refl.	
копать dig verb	
копировать copy verb	
кормить feed verb	
корректировать correct verb	
красить paint verb	
красть steal verb	
красться creep v. refl.	
кричать shout, call verb	
кровоточить bleed verb	
кружиться spin v. refl.	
крутиться spin v. refl.	
крушить wreck verb	
культивировать cultivate verb	
купаться bathe v. refl.	
курить smoke verb	
кусать bite verb	
лгать lie verb	
летать fly verb	
лечить cure verb	
лидировать lead verb	
ликовать cheer verb	
литься pour v. refl.	
ловить catch verb	
ломать break verb	
лопаться burst v. refl.	
любить like verb	
маршировать march verb	
махать рукой wave verb	
медлить delay verb	
менять change verb	
мести sweep verb	
метать throw verb	
молиться pray v. refl.	
мочить wet verb	
мочь to be able, can verb	
мчаться race v. refl.	
мыть wash verb	
наблюдать watch verb	
набухать swell verb	
навещать visit verb	
наводить порядок polish verb	
наводить справки inquire verb	
наводнять float verb	
награждать reward verb	
нагревать heat verb	
нагружать charge verb	
надеяться hope v. refl.	
надлежать ought verb	
нажимать press verb	
назначать appoint verb	
называть call verb	
наказывать punish verb	
накрывать стол lay verb	
наматывать wind verb	
намереваться intend v. refl.	
нанизывать thread verb	
нанимать hire verb	
нападать attack verb	
напоминать remind verb	
направлять direct verb	
нарушать offend verb	
наслаждаться delight v. refl.	
натирать rub verb	
находить find verb	
начинать start, begin verb	
недоставать want verb	
ненавидеть hate verb	
нестись rush v. refl.	
носить одежду wear verb	
нравиться like v. refl.	
нуждаться need v. refl.	
нумеровать number verb	
нюхать smell verb	
нянчить nurse verb	
обваливать fall verb	
обвивать wind verb	
обвинять blame verb	
обертывать wrap verb	
обескураживать discourage verb	
обеспечивать provide verb	
обещать promise verb	
обижать offend verb	
облагать налогом tax verb	
обладать possess verb	
облокачиваться lean v. refl.	
обманывать cheat verb	
обматывать wind verb	
обменивать change verb	
ободрять cheer verb	
обонять smell verb	
обороняться defend v. refl.	
образовывать form verb	
обращаться address v. refl.	
обслуживать attend verb	
обставлять furnish verb	
обсуждать consider verb	
обучать educate verb	
объединять combine verb	
объявлять advertise verb	
объяснять explain verb	
огораживать enclose verb	
огорчать grieve verb	
ограничивать narrow verb	
одалживать lend verb	
одеваться dress v. refl.	
одобрять approve verb	
ожидать expect verb	
оказываться prove v. refl.	
окружать surround verb	
окунать dip verb	
оперировать operate verb	
опираться lean v. refl.	
описывать describe verb	
определять determine verb	
опрокидывать upset verb	
опускать lower verb	
опустошать empty verb	
опухать swell verb	
освещать light verb	
освобождать dismiss verb	
оскорблять offend verb	
ослеплять blind verb	
осматривать examine verb	
основывать establish verb	
оставаться stay v. refl.	
оставлять leave verb	
останавливать stop verb	
осуждать judge verb	
осуществлять fulfil verb	
отваживаться risk v. refl.	
отважиться dare v. refl.	
отведывать taste verb	
отвергать refuse verb	
отвечать answer verb	
отделывать furnish verb	
отдыхать rest verb	
отказывать refuse verb	
открывать discover verb	
отправлять по почте post verb	
отпускать dismiss verb	
отслеживать track verb	
отчитываться report v. refl.	
охотиться hunt v. refl.	
охранять guard verb	
очаровывать charm verb	
очищать clear verb	
ощущать feel verb	
падать fall verb	
перевозить carry verb	
передвигать move verb	
перемещать remove verb	
переплетать bind verb	
пересекать cross verb	
переставать stop verb	
пересылать forward verb	
петь sing verb	
печатать print verb	
пинать kick verb	
писать write verb	
питаться feed v. refl.	
пить drink verb	
плавать swim verb	
плавиться melt v. refl.	
плакать cry verb	
планировать plan verb	
платить pay verb	
плести weave verb	
плыть swim verb	
плыть на судне sail verb	
побеждать defeat verb	
повиноваться obey v. refl.	
повреждать damage verb	
повторять repeat verb	
погружать sink verb	
подавать знаки wave verb	
подвергать subject verb	
подготавливать prepare verb	
поддерживать stay verb	
подметать sweep verb	
поднимать raise verb	
подниматься rise v. refl.	
подпирать support verb	
подписываться sign v. refl.	
подразумевать mean verb	
подрывать explode verb	
подсчитывать count verb	
подходить (соответствовать) fit verb	
подчинять subject verb	
подчиняться obey v. refl.	
позволять allow, permit, let verb	
позволять себе afford verb	
показывать show verb	
показываться appear v. refl.	
покидать desert, leave verb	
поклоняться worship v. refl.	
покрывать cover verb	
покрываться волнами wave verb	
покупать buy verb	
полагать suppose verb	
ползти creep verb	
полировать polish verb	
полоскать wash verb	
получать get, obtain, receive verb	
помечать mark verb	
помнить remember verb	
помогать help verb	
понижать reduce verb	
понижаться decrease v. refl.	
понимать see verb	
понуждать urge verb	
поощрять cheer verb	
попадать в аварию crash verb	
поражать (если речь о болезни) attack verb	
поразить hit verb	
порицать judge verb	
портиться spoil v. refl.	
поручать charge verb	
посещать attend verb	
посметь dare verb	
поставлять supply verb	
поступать act, behave verb	
посылать send verb	
потрясать shock verb	
почитать worship verb	
появляться appear v. refl.	
править govern verb	
практиковаться practise v. refl.	
преграждать bar verb	
предлагать suggest verb	
предостерегать warn verb	
предотвращать prevent verb	
предохранять preserve verb	
предполагать suppose verb	
представлять present verb	
представлять себе imagine verb	
предупреждать warn verb	
предъявлять produce verb	
преподавать teach verb	
преподносить present verb	
препятствовать bar verb	
прерывать interrupt verb	
преследовать chase verb	
претендовать pretend verb	
преуспеть succeed verb	
прибывать arrive verb	
приветствовать greet verb	
привлекать attract verb	
приводить в порядок arrange verb	
привозить bring verb	
пригвоздить nail verb	
приглашать invite verb	
приезжать arrive verb	
приземляться land v. refl.	
признавать recognize verb	
приказывать command verb	
прикалывать pin verb	
приклеиваться stick v. refl.	
прикреплять fasten verb	
прилаживать fit verb	
прилипать stick verb	
принадлежать belong verb	
принимать accept verb	
приносить bring verb	
приобретать gain verb	
приравнивать equal verb	
прислоняться lean v. refl.	
присоединяться join v. refl.	
приспосабливать suit verb	
приспособлять fit verb	
приставать к берегу land verb	
присутствовать attend verb	
притворяться pretend v. refl.	
приумножать multiply verb	
приходить come verb	
причёсывать comb verb	
причинять боль hurt verb	
пробовать на вкус taste verb	
проверять examine verb	
проводить время spend verb	
продавать sell verb	
продвигаться advance v. refl.	
продолжать continue verb	
продолжаться last v. refl.	
проигрывать lose verb	
производить produce verb	
произносить pronounce verb	
произносить по буквам spell verb	
проистекать result verb	
происходить из descend from verb	
проклинать curse verb	
промахиваться miss v. refl.	
просить request verb	
простираться spread v. refl.	
просыпаться awake, wake v. refl.	
протекать stream verb	
противиться oppose v. refl.	
противопоставлять oppose verb	
протягивать stretch verb	
протягиваться reach v. refl.	
проходить pass verb	
прошивать stitch verb	
прощать excuse verb	
прыгать jump verb	
прятать hide verb	
пугать frighten verb	
пылать flame verb	
пытаться attempt v. refl.	
работать work verb	
работать сдельно job verb	
равняться equal v. refl.	
разбивать break verb	
разбиваться crash v. refl.	
разбрасывать scatter verb	
развеваться wave v. refl.	
разветвляться branch v. refl.	
развивать develop verb	
развлекать amuse verb	
разводить breed verb	
развязывать undo verb	
разглядывать eye verb	
разговаривать talk verb	
раздавать deal verb	
раздаваться sound v. refl.	
разделять separate verb	
раздирать tear verb	
раздражать annoy verb	
раздуваться swell v. refl.	
разлагаться decay v. refl.	
различаться vary v. refl.	
размахивать swing verb	
размещать set verb	
размножаться breed v. refl.	
разниться с vary verb	
разорять ruin verb	
разочаровывать disappoint verb	
разрабатывать develop verb	
разрешать permit verb	
разрушать destroy verb	
разрушать планы defeat verb	
ранжировать rank verb	
ранить wound verb	
рапортовать report verb	
раскалывать split verb	
распределять deal verb	
распространять spread verb	
рассеивать scatter verb	
рассказывать tell verb	
рассматривать regard verb	
рассматривать вопрос/ проблему consider verb	
расспрашивать question verb	
расстегивать undo verb	
расстраивать upset verb	
рассыпать scatter verb	
расти grow verb	
расторгать undo verb	
расточать waste verb	
растрачивать waste verb	
растягивать stretch verb	
расходовать spend verb	
расщеплять split verb	
рвать tear verb	
резать cut verb	
рекламировать advertise verb	
ремонтировать repair verb	
ретушировать shade verb	
решать decide verb	
решать вопрос settle verb	
рисковать risk verb	
рисовать draw verb	
ровнять level verb	
рождать bear verb	
ронять drop verb	
ругаться curse v. refl.	
руководить direct, guide verb	
рушиться crash v. refl.	
рыбачить fish verb	
рыть dig verb	
садиться seat v. refl.	
санкционировать approve verb	
сверкать flash verb	
светить shine verb	
свидетельствовать witness verb	
свистеть whistle verb	
связывать connect verb	
сгибать fold verb	
сгибаться bend v. refl.	
сдавать в аренду rent verb	
сечь whip verb	
сеять seed verb	
сжигать burn verb	
сжимать contract verb	
сидеть sit verb	
сиять shine verb	
скакать ride verb	
складывать add verb	
склеивать glue verb	
сковывать chain verb	
скользить slide verb	
скрещивать cross verb	
скрывать hide verb	
скучать по miss verb	
слабеть faint verb	
следить watch verb	
следить за follow verb	
следовать follow verb	
следовать за succeed verb	
служить serve verb	
случаться happen v. refl.	
слушать hear verb	
слышать hear verb	
смазывать oil verb	
сметь dare verb	
смешивать mix verb	
смещать remove verb	
смеяться laugh v. refl.	
смотреть see verb	
смущать confuse verb	
снабжать provide verb	
снижать lower verb	
снижаться descend v. refl.	
собирать (плоды/ цветы) pick verb	
собирать collect verb	
соблюдать keep verb	
совершенствовать improve verb	
советовать advise verb	
соглашаться agree v. refl.	
согревать warm verb	
содержать contain verb	
содержать в себе include verb	
соединять connect verb	
сокращать contract verb	
солить salt verb	
сомневаться doubt v. refl.	
сообщать report verb	
соответствовать match verb	
соревноваться compete v. refl.	
сортировать sort verb	
сосать suck verb	
состоять consist verb	
состязаться compete v. refl.	
сохранять save verb	
сочетать combine verb	
спасать save verb	
спасаться escape v. refl.	
спать sleep verb	
спешить hurry verb	
спорить argue verb	
спрашивать ask verb	
спускаться descend v. refl.	
сравнивать compare verb	
сражаться fight v. refl.	
срывать pick verb	
ссориться quarrel v. refl.	
ставить put verb	
становиться become v. refl.	
становиться на колени kneel verb	
стартовать start verb	
стоить cost verb	
сторожить guard verb	
стоять stand verb	
страдать suffer verb	
странствовать wander verb	
страховать insure verb	
стричь cut verb	
строить build verb	
струиться stream v. refl.	
стряпать cook verb	
ступать step verb	
стучать drum verb	
стыдиться to be ashamed v. refl.	
судить judge verb	
сужать narrow verb	
сушить dry verb	
существовать exist verb	
считать count verb	
считаться с regard verb	
танцевать dance verb	
тащить pull verb	
таять melt verb	
телеграфировать wire verb	
тереть rub verb	
терпеть suffer verb	
терпеть неудачу fail verb	
терять lose verb	
терять зря waste verb	
тестировать test verb	
течь flow verb	
ткать weave verb	
толкать push verb	
тонуть sink verb	
топать stamp verb	
торговать trade verb	
торопиться rush v. refl.	
требовать demand verb	
трескаться crack v. refl.	
трещать crack verb	
трясти shake verb	
тянуть pull verb	
убегать escape verb	
убеждать persuade verb	
убивать murder verb	
убывать decrease verb	
уважать respect verb	
уведомлять notice verb	
увеличивать increase verb	
увлажнять wet verb	
увольнять dismiss verb	
угадывать guess verb	
угрожать threaten verb	
удалять remove verb	
ударять strike, hit verb	
удваивать double verb	
удерживать stop verb	
удивляться wonder v. refl.	
удить fish verb	
удовлетворять satisfy, suit verb	
узнавать recognize verb	
указывать на point verb	
украшать decorate verb	
улаживать arrange verb	
улучшать improve verb	
улыбаться smile v. refl.	
уменьшать reduce verb	
уменьшаться decrease v. refl.	
уметь can verb	
умирать die verb	
умножать multiply verb	
умолять beg verb	
уничтожать destroy verb	
упаковывать pack verb	
упоминать mention verb	
упорядочивать arrange verb	
употреблять employ, use verb	
управлять control verb	
управлять rule, manage verb	
управлять транспортным средством drive verb	
управляться с handle verb	
упражняться practise v. refl.	
упрекать blame verb	
упускать lose verb	
ускользать escape verb	
уставать tire verb	
устраивать arrange verb	
утверждать approve verb	
утешать comfort verb	
утомлять tire verb	
ухаживать (в медицинском смысле) nurse verb	
учить study verb	
учреждать establish verb	
формировать form verb	
хвалить praise verb	
хватать seize verb	
хлестать whip verb	
ходить step verb	
хоронить bury verb	
хотеть want verb	
хранить store verb	
цвести blow verb	
целовать kiss verb	
циклически повторяться cycle v. refl.	
чинить repair verb	
чистить clean verb	
чистить щёткой brush verb	
читать read verb	
чувствовать feel verb	
шагать step verb	
шептать whisper verb	
шить sew verb	
штамповать stamp verb	
штриховать shade verb	
шутить joke verb	
экзаменовать examine verb

----------


## Lampada

Некоторые переводы  неправильные 
затоплять - flood, а не _float_
Лучше не выбрасывайте ваши словари.   ::

----------


## chaika

hey guys, please just post the URLs. otherwise it is hard to keep my place in the thread when I want to skip ahead! заранее спасибо!

----------

